# Size of project



## daved210 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi guys every time I design a project in aspire 9.011 and bring it to my CNC it only comes out half the size i have checked my setup in Mach3 and setup all axis using mach 3 it all seems fine when I run the checks but when I load my gcode and start cutting it only cuts the project half the size any help please 
Ps can the post processor be the problem 
Thanks Dave


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

A couple of things to check: Are you using the right post processor for your CNC? Has the CNC been properly set up/configured? 

4D


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Which post processor are you using?

My guess is that you have Mach3 setup incorrectly.

In Mach3. under Config, Native Units, is it set to the correct units? (mm I assume?)

Then, make sure you are currently in that mode (G21 for mm, G20 for inches).

Zero the axis, and use MDI to move a certain distance. If the distance is wrong, then your steps/unit is wrong.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm pretty sure that your steps/unit are incorrect.
What type of machine is this? Did you configure Mach3 yourself?

From your PM, you are using the standard Vectric Mach3 metric post. This post is used by thousands of people without problems.


----------



## daved210 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes I set it up myself this is my machine the only difference is I have profi4 not 3 I purchased it second hand at an auction in Ireland thanks


----------



## daved210 (Dec 10, 2009)

Ps there where no manuals with it also I'm a total newbie to the CNC world so maybe I didn't set up Mach3 right


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

I am using VCarve Pro and I had a similar problem and for me it was the post processor I chose. Once I was told the correct one to use it has been fine.


----------



## daved210 (Dec 10, 2009)

I was told to use mach2/3 mm .txt but it's not working for me when I set my zeros and click start it starts and wonders off to the far right


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

It's most likely going to the home position as specified in Aspire. That is normal

Upload your g-code and Aspire file.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Both the Mach2_3_Arcs_mm and Mach2_3_ATC_Arcs_mm should work fine. 
Neither are likely to be the problem.


----------



## daved210 (Dec 10, 2009)

( jayden 1 )
( File created: Thursday March 14 2019 - 04:49 PM)
( for Mach2/3 from Vectric )
( Material Size)
( X= 300.000, Y= 300.000, Z= 18.000)
()
(Toolpaths used in this file
(name 1)
(border 1)
(Tools used in this file: )
(2 = End Mill {3 mm})
N110G00G21G17G90G40G49G80
N120G71G91.1
N130T2M06
N140 (End Mill {3 mm})
N150G00G43Z5.000H2
N160S15000M03
N170(Toolpath:- name 1)
N180()
N190G94
N200X0.000Y0.000F3600.0
N210G00X47.830Y130.906Z2.000
N220G1Z0.000F1200.0
N230G1X47.498Y131.036Z-0.027
N240G1X47.179Y131.180Z-0.053
N250G1X46.871Y131.338Z-0.079
N260G1X46.576Y131.509Z-0.105
N270G1X46.292Y131.694Z-0.130
N280G1X46.019Y131.892Z-0.155
N290G1X45.759Y132.105Z-0.180
N300G1X45.282Y132.551Z-0.229
N310G1X44.868Y133.013Z-0.276
N320G1X44.685Y133.251Z-0.298
N330G1X44.518Y133.492Z-0.320
N340G1X44.367Y133.737Z-0.342
N350G1X44.231Y133.986Z-0.363
N360G1X44.112Y134.239Z-0.384
N370G1X44.009Y134.496Z-0.405
N380G1X43.921Y134.757Z-0.426
N390G1X43.850Y135.022Z-0.446
N400G1X43.794Y135.291Z-0.467
N410G1X43.754Y135.564Z-0.488
N420G1X43.730Y135.840Z-0.508
N430G1X43.722Y136.121Z-0.529
N440G1X43.737Y136.569Z-0.563
N450G1X43.781Y136.989Z-0.595
N460G1X43.855Y137.380Z-0.625
N470G1X43.958Y137.743Z-0.653
N480G1X44.091Y138.078Z-0.680
N490G1X44.253Y138.384Z-0.706
N500G1X44.444Y138.662Z-0.731
N510G1X44.665Y138.912Z-0.756
N520G1X44.983Y139.186Z-0.788
N530G1X45.313Y139.424Z-0.818
N540G1X45.657Y139.625Z-0.848
N550G1X46.013Y139.789Z-0.877
N560G1X46.383Y139.917Z-0.907
N570G1X46.765Y140.008Z-0.936
N580G1X47.161Y140.063Z-0.966
N590G1X47.569Y140.081Z-0.997
N600G1X47.867Y140.069Z-1.019
N610G1X48.157Y140.032Z-1.041
N620G1X48.440Y139.970Z-1.063
N630G1X48.715Y139.883Z-1.085
N640G1X48.982Y139.772Z-1.106
N650G1X49.242Y139.636Z-1.128
N660G1X49.493Y139.475Z-1.151
N670G1X49.738Y139.289Z-1.174
N680G1X49.986Y139.050Z-1.200
N690G1X50.250Y138.728Z-1.231
N700G1X50.531Y138.324Z-1.268
N710G1X50.827Y137.837Z-1.310
N720G1X51.139Y137.268Z-1.359
N730G1X51.467Y136.616Z-1.414
N740G1X51.810Y135.882Z-1.475
N750G1X51.947Y135.572Z-1.500
N760G1X52.170Y135.065F3600.0
N770G1X52.395Y134.588
N780G1X52.635Y134.174
N790G1X52.890Y133.824
N800G1X53.160Y133.538
N810G1X53.446Y133.315
N820G1X53.595Y133.228
N830G1X53.747Y133.156
N840G1X53.903Y133.100
N850G1X54.064Y133.061
N860G1X54.228Y133.037
N870G1X54.395Y133.029
N880G1X54.648Y133.048
N890G1X54.896Y133.107
N900G1X55.140Y133.204
N910G1X55.381Y133.340
N920G1X55.617Y133.515
N930G1X55.849Y133.729
N940G1X56.076Y133.982
N950G1X56.300Y134.273
N960G1X56.508Y134.615
N970G1X56.688Y135.016
N980G1X56.840Y135.477
N990G1X56.965Y135.999
N1000G1X57.062Y136.580
N1010G1X57.131Y137.222
N1020G1X57.172Y137.924
N1030G1X57.186Y138.686
N1040G1Y148.006
N1050G1Y173.609
N1060G1X57.179Y174.539
N1070G1X57.156Y175.386
N1080G1X57.117Y176.151
N1090G1X57.064Y176.833
N1100G1X56.995Y177.433
N1110G1X56.910Y177.951
N1120G1X56.811Y178.386
N1130G1X56.696Y178.738
N1140G1X56.589Y178.970
N1150G1X56.455Y179.193
N1160G1X56.296Y179.408
N1170G1X56.111Y179.615
N1180G1X55.900Y179.813
N1190G1X55.663Y180.004
N1200G1X55.401Y180.186
N1210G1X55.112Y180.360
N1220G1X54.704Y180.572
N1230G1X54.289Y180.756
N1240G1X53.869Y180.911
N1250G1X53.443Y181.039
N1260G1X53.011Y181.138
N1270G1X52.573Y181.208
N1280G1X52.130Y181.251
N1290G1X51.680Y181.265
N1300G1X49.832
N1310G1Y182.660
N1320G1X71.744
N1330G1Y181.265
N1340G1X69.896
N1350G1X69.140Y181.236
N1360G1X68.782Y181.200
N1370G1X68.437Y181.149
N1380G1X68.105Y181.084
N1390G1X67.787Y181.005
N1400G1X67.482Y180.911
N1410G1X67.190Y180.803
N1420G1X66.911Y180.680
N1430G1X66.646Y180.543
N1440G1X66.394Y180.391
N1450G1X66.155Y180.225
N1460G1X65.929Y180.045
N1470G1X65.717Y179.850
N1480G1X65.518Y179.641
N1490G1X65.332Y179.417
N1500G1X65.223Y179.253
N1510G1X65.120Y179.062
N1520G1X65.025Y178.845
N1530G1X64.936Y178.601
N1540G1X64.781Y178.034
N1550G1X64.654Y177.361
N1560G1X64.555Y176.582
N1570G1X64.484Y175.697
N1580G1X64.441Y174.706
N1590G1X64.427Y173.609
N1600G1Y148.605
N1610G1X64.408Y147.196
N1620G1X64.348Y145.856
N1630G1X64.250Y144.585
N1640G1X64.111Y143.381
N1650G1X63.934Y142.246
N1660G1X63.717Y141.180
N1670G1X63.460Y140.181
N1680G1X63.164Y139.252
N1690G1X62.999Y138.807
N1700G1X62.819Y138.370
N1710G1X62.626Y137.940
N1720G1X62.418Y137.518
N1730G1X62.196Y137.103
N1740G1X61.959Y136.694
N1750G1X61.708Y136.293
N1760G1X61.443Y135.900
N1770G1X61.164Y135.513
N1780G1X60.870Y135.134
N1790G1X60.562Y134.762
N1800G1X60.240Y134.397
N1810G1X59.903Y134.039
N1820G1X59.552Y133.689
N1830G1X58.808Y133.010
N1840G1X58.416Y132.688
N1850G1X58.015Y132.387
N1860G1X57.603Y132.106
N1870G1X57.181Y131.847
N1880G1X56.750Y131.608
N1890G1X56.308Y131.390
N1900G1X55.856Y131.192
N1910G1X55.395Y131.016
N1920G1X54.923Y130.860
N1930G1X54.441Y130.725
N1940G1X53.950Y130.611
N1950G1X53.448Y130.517
N1960G1X52.936Y130.445
N1970G1X52.414Y130.393
N1980G1X51.882Y130.361
N1990G1X51.341Y130.351
N2000G1X50.478Y130.378
N2010G1X49.662Y130.461
N2020G1X49.272Y130.522
N2030G1X48.894Y130.598
N2040G1X48.527Y130.687
N2050G1X48.173Y130.790
N2060G1X47.830Y130.906
N2070G1X47.498Y131.036
N2080G1X47.179Y131.180
N2090G1X46.871Y131.338
N2100G1X46.576Y131.509
N2110G1X46.292Y131.694
N2120G1X46.019Y131.892
N2130G1X45.759Y132.105
N2140G1X45.282Y132.551
N2150G1X44.868Y133.013
N2160G1X44.685Y133.251
N2170G1X44.518Y133.492
N2180G1X44.367Y133.737
N2190G1X44.231Y133.986
N2200G1X44.112Y134.239
N2210G1X44.009Y134.496
N2220G1X43.921Y134.757
N2230G1X43.850Y135.022
N2240G1X43.794Y135.291
N2250G1X43.754Y135.564
N2260G1X43.730Y135.840
N2270G1X43.722Y136.121
N2280G1X43.737Y136.569
N2290G1X43.781Y136.989
N2300G1X43.855Y137.380
N2310G1X43.958Y137.743
N2320G1X44.091Y138.078
N2330G1X44.253Y138.384
N2340G1X44.444Y138.662
N2350G1X44.665Y138.912
N2360G1X44.983Y139.186
N2370G1X45.313Y139.424
N2380G1X45.657Y139.625
N2390G1X46.013Y139.789
N2400G1X46.383Y139.917
N2410G1X46.765Y140.008
N2420G1X47.161Y140.063
N2430G1X47.569Y140.081
N2440G1X47.867Y140.069
N2450G1X48.157Y140.032
N2460G1X48.440Y139.970
N2470G1X48.715Y139.883
N2480G1X48.982Y139.772
N2490G1X49.242Y139.636
N2500G1X49.493Y139.475
N2510G1X49.738Y139.289
N2520G1X49.986Y139.050
N2530G1X50.250Y138.728
N2540G1X50.531Y138.324
N2550G1X50.827Y137.837
N2560G1X51.139Y137.268
N2570G1X51.467Y136.616
N2580G1X51.810Y135.882
N2590G1X51.947Y135.572
N2600G1X52.170Y135.065Z-1.542F1200.0
N2610G1X52.395Y134.588Z-1.581
N2620G1X52.635Y134.174Z-1.617
N2630G1X52.890Y133.824Z-1.649
N2640G1X53.160Y133.538Z-1.679
N2650G1X53.446Y133.315Z-1.706
N2660G1X53.595Y133.228Z-1.719
N2670G1X53.747Y133.156Z-1.732
N2680G1X53.903Y133.100Z-1.744
N2690G1X54.064Y133.061Z-1.757
N2700G1X54.228Y133.037Z-1.769
N2710G1X54.395Y133.029Z-1.782
N2720G1X54.648Y133.048Z-1.801
N2730G1X54.896Y133.107Z-1.820
N2740G1X55.140Y133.204Z-1.839
N2750G1X55.381Y133.340Z-1.860
N2760G1X55.617Y133.515Z-1.882
N2770G1X55.849Y133.729Z-1.906
N2780G1X56.076Y133.982Z-1.931
N2790G1X56.300Y134.273Z-1.959
N2800G1X56.508Y134.615Z-1.989
N2810G1X56.688Y135.016Z-2.022
N2820G1X56.840Y135.477Z-2.058
N2830G1X56.965Y135.999Z-2.098
N2840G1X57.062Y136.580Z-2.143
N2850G1X57.131Y137.222Z-2.191
N2860G1X57.172Y137.924Z-2.244
N2870G1X57.186Y138.686Z-2.301
N2880G1Y148.006Z-3.000
N2890G1Y173.609F3600.0
N2900G1X57.179Y174.539
N2910G1X57.156Y175.386
N2920G1X57.117Y176.151
N2930G1X57.064Y176.833
N2940G1X56.995Y177.433
N2950G1X56.910Y177.951
N2960G1X56.811Y178.386
N2970G1X56.696Y178.738
N2980G1X56.589Y178.970
N2990G1X56.455Y179.193
N3000G1X56.296Y179.408
N3010G1X56.111Y179.615
N3020G1X55.900Y179.813
N3030G1X55.663Y180.004
N3040G1X55.401Y180.186
N3050G1X55.112Y180.360
N3060G1X54.704Y180.572
N3070G1X54.289Y180.756
N3080G1X53.869Y180.911
N3090G1X53.443Y181.039
N3100G1X53.011Y181.138
N3110G1X52.573Y181.208
N3120G1X52.130Y181.251
N3130G1X51.680Y181.265
N3140G1X49.832
N3150G1Y182.660
N3160G1X71.744
N3170G1Y181.265
N3180G1X69.896
N3190G1X69.140Y181.236
N3200G1X68.782Y181.200
N3210G1X68.437Y181.149
N3220G1X68.105Y181.084
N3230G1X67.787Y181.005
N3240G1X67.482Y180.911
N3250G1X67.190Y180.803
N3260G1X66.911Y180.680
N3270G1X66.646Y180.543
N3280G1X66.394Y180.391
N3290G1X66.155Y180.225
N3300G1X65.929Y180.045
N3310G1X65.717Y179.850
N3320G1X65.518Y179.641
N3330G1X65.332Y179.417
N3340G1X65.223Y179.253
N3350G1X65.120Y179.062
N3360G1X65.025Y178.845
N3370G1X64.936Y178.601
N3380G1X64.781Y178.034
N3390G1X64.654Y177.361
N3400G1X64.555Y176.582
N3410G1X64.484Y175.697
N3420G1X64.441Y174.706
N3430G1X64.427Y173.609
N3440G1Y148.605
N3450G1X64.408Y147.196
N3460G1X64.348Y145.856
N3470G1X64.250Y144.585
N3480G1X64.111Y143.381
N3490G1X63.934Y142.246
N3500G1X63.717Y141.180
N3510G1X63.460Y140.181
N3520G1X63.164Y139.252
N3530G1X62.999Y138.807
N3540G1X62.819Y138.370
N3550G1X62.626Y137.940
N3560G1X62.418Y137.518
N3570G1X62.196Y137.103
N3580G1X61.959Y136.694
N3590G1X61.708Y136.293
N3600G1X61.443Y135.900
N3610G1X61.164Y135.513
N3620G1X60.870Y135.134
N3630G1X60.562Y134.762
N3640G1X60.240Y134.397
N3650G1X59.903Y134.039
N3660G1X59.552Y133.689
N3670G1X58.808Y133.010
N3680G1X58.416Y132.688
N3690G1X58.015Y132.387
N3700G1X57.603Y132.106
N3710G1X57.181Y131.847
N3720G1X56.750Y131.608
N3730G1X56.308Y131.390
N3740G1X55.856Y131.192
N3750G1X55.395Y131.016
N3760G1X54.923Y130.860
N3770G1X54.441Y130.725
N3780G1X53.950Y130.611
N3790G1X53.448Y130.517
N3800G1X52.936Y130.445
N3810G1X52.414Y130.393
N3820G1X51.882Y130.361
N3830G1X51.341Y130.351
N3840G1X50.478Y130.378
N3850G1X49.662Y130.461
N3860G1X49.272Y130.522
N3870G1X48.894Y130.598
N3880G1X48.527Y130.687
N3890G1X48.173Y130.790
N3900G1X47.830Y130.906
N3910G1X47.498Y131.036
N3920G1X47.179Y131.180
N3930G1X46.871Y131.338
N3940G1X46.576Y131.509
N3950G1X46.292Y131.694
N3960G1X46.019Y131.892
N3970G1X45.759Y132.105
N3980G1X45.282Y132.551
N3990G1X44.868Y133.013
N4000G1X44.685Y133.251
N4010G1X44.518Y133.492
N4020G1X44.367Y133.737
N4030G1X44.231Y133.986
N4040G1X44.112Y134.239
N4050G1X44.009Y134.496
N4060G1X43.921Y134.757
N4070G1X43.850Y135.022
N4080G1X43.794Y135.291
N4090G1X43.754Y135.564
N4100G1X43.730Y135.840
N4110G1X43.722Y136.121
N4120G1X43.737Y136.569
N4130G1X43.781Y136.989
N4140G1X43.855Y137.380
N4150G1X43.958Y137.743
N4160G1X44.091Y138.078
N4170G1X44.253Y138.384
N4180G1X44.444Y138.662
N4190G1X44.665Y138.912
N4200G1X44.983Y139.186
N4210G1X45.313Y139.424
N4220G1X45.657Y139.625
N4230G1X46.013Y139.789
N4240G1X46.383Y139.917
N4250G1X46.765Y140.008
N4260G1X47.161Y140.063
N4270G1X47.569Y140.081
N4280G1X47.867Y140.069
N4290G1X48.157Y140.032
N4300G1X48.440Y139.970
N4310G1X48.715Y139.883
N4320G1X48.982Y139.772
N4330G1X49.242Y139.636
N4340G1X49.493Y139.475
N4350G1X49.738Y139.289
N4360G1X49.986Y139.050
N4370G1X50.250Y138.728
N4380G1X50.531Y138.324
N4390G1X50.827Y137.837
N4400G1X51.139Y137.268
N4410G1X51.467Y136.616
N4420G1X51.810Y135.882
N4430G1X51.947Y135.572
N4440G1X52.170Y135.065
N4450G1X52.395Y134.588
N4460G1X52.635Y134.174
N4470G1X52.890Y133.824
N4480G1X53.160Y133.538
N4490G1X53.446Y133.315
N4500G1X53.595Y133.228
N4510G1X53.747Y133.156
N4520G1X53.903Y133.100
N4530G1X54.064Y133.061
N4540G1X54.228Y133.037
N4550G1X54.395Y133.029
N4560G1X54.648Y133.048
N4570G1X54.896Y133.107
N4580G1X55.140Y133.204
N4590G1X55.381Y133.340
N4600G1X55.617Y133.515
N4610G1X55.849Y133.729
N4620G1X56.076Y133.982
N4630G1X56.300Y134.273
N4640G1X56.508Y134.615
N4650G1X56.688Y135.016
N4660G1X56.840Y135.477
N4670G1X56.965Y135.999
N4680G1X57.062Y136.580
N4690G1X57.131Y137.222
N4700G1X57.172Y137.924
N4710G1X57.186Y138.686
N4720G1Y148.006
N4730G00Z2.000
N4740G00X81.513Y139.570
N4750G1Z0.000F1200.0
N4760G1X81.691Y138.992Z-0.045
N4770G1X81.919Y138.443Z-0.090
N4780G1X82.198Y137.923Z-0.134
N4790G1X82.527Y137.432Z-0.179
N4800G1X82.907Y136.970Z-0.223
N4810G1X83.320Y136.550Z-0.268
N4820G1X83.749Y136.186Z-0.310
N4830G1X84.192Y135.878Z-0.350
N4840G1X84.651Y135.626Z-0.390
N4850G1X85.126Y135.430Z-0.428
N4860G1X85.615Y135.290Z-0.466
N4870G1X86.120Y135.206Z-0.505
N4880G1X86.641Y135.178Z-0.544
N4890G1X87.006Y135.193Z-0.571
N4900G1X87.386Y135.237Z-0.600
N4910G1X87.779Y135.311Z-0.630
N4920G1X88.187Y135.414Z-0.661
N4930G1X88.609Y135.547Z-0.695
N4940G1X89.045Y135.709Z-0.729
N4950G1X89.495Y135.900Z-0.766
N4960G1X89.960Y136.121Z-0.805
N4970G1X90.438Y136.372Z-0.845
N4980G1X90.931Y136.652Z-0.888
N4990G1X91.437Y136.961Z-0.932
N5000G1X91.958Y137.300Z-0.979
N5010G1X92.493Y137.668Z-1.028
N5020G1X93.043Y138.066Z-1.078
N5030G1X94.183Y138.950Z-1.187
N5040G1Y143.128Z-1.500
N5050G1Y152.112F3600.0
N5060G1X91.588Y151.063
N5070G1X89.498Y150.179
N5080G1X87.911Y149.460
N5090G1X87.307Y149.163
N5100G1X86.829Y148.906
N5110G1X86.111Y148.489
N5120G1X85.446Y148.067
N5130G1X84.833Y147.641
N5140G1X84.338Y147.259
N5150G1X84.274Y147.209
N5160G1X83.768Y146.773
N5170G1X83.315Y146.332
N5180G1X82.915Y145.887
N5190G1X82.568Y145.437
N5200G1X82.267Y144.979
N5210G1X82.007Y144.510
N5220G1X81.786Y144.031
N5230G1X81.606Y143.542
N5240G1X81.466Y143.041
N5250G1X81.365Y142.530
N5260G1X81.305Y142.009
N5270G1X81.285Y141.477
N5280G1X81.311Y140.812
N5290G1X81.387Y140.177
N5300G1X81.513Y139.570
N5310G1X81.691Y138.992
N5320G1X81.919Y138.443
N5330G1X82.198Y137.923
N5340G1X82.527Y137.432
N5350G1X82.907Y136.970
N5360G1X83.320Y136.550
N5370G1X83.749Y136.186
N5380G1X84.192Y135.878
N5390G1X84.651Y135.626
N5400G1X85.126Y135.430
N5410G1X85.615Y135.290
N5420G1X86.120Y135.206
N5430G1X86.641Y135.178
N5440G1X87.006Y135.193
N5450G1X87.386Y135.237
N5460G1X87.779Y135.311
N5470G1X88.187Y135.414
N5480G1X88.609Y135.547
N5490G1X89.045Y135.709
N5500G1X89.495Y135.900
N5510G1X89.960Y136.121
N5520G1X90.438Y136.372
N5530G1X90.931Y136.652
N5540G1X91.437Y136.961
N5550G1X91.958Y137.300
N5560G1X92.493Y137.668
N5570G1X93.043Y138.066
N5580G1X94.183Y138.950
N5590G1Y143.128
N5600G1Y152.112Z-2.174F1200.0
N5610G1X91.588Y151.063Z-2.384
N5620G1X89.498Y150.179Z-2.554
N5630G1X87.911Y149.460Z-2.685
N5640G1X87.307Y149.163Z-2.735
N5650G1X86.829Y148.906Z-2.776
N5660G1X86.111Y148.489Z-2.838
N5670G1X85.446Y148.067Z-2.897
N5680G1X84.833Y147.641Z-2.953
N5690G1X84.338Y147.259Z-3.000
N5700G1X84.274Y147.209F3600.0
N5710G1X83.768Y146.773
N5720G1X83.315Y146.332
N5730G1X82.915Y145.887
N5740G1X82.568Y145.437
N5750G1X82.267Y144.979
N5760G1X82.007Y144.510
N5770G1X81.786Y144.031
N5780G1X81.606Y143.542
N5790G1X81.466Y143.041
N5800G1X81.365Y142.530
N5810G1X81.305Y142.009
N5820G1X81.285Y141.477
N5830G1X81.311Y140.812
N5840G1X81.387Y140.177
N5850G1X81.513Y139.570
N5860G1X81.691Y138.992
N5870G1X81.919Y138.443
N5880G1X82.198Y137.923
N5890G1X82.527Y137.432
N5900G1X82.907Y136.970
N5910G1X83.320Y136.550
N5920G1X83.749Y136.186
N5930G1X84.192Y135.878
N5940G1X84.651Y135.626
N5950G1X85.126Y135.430
N5960G1X85.615Y135.290
N5970G1X86.120Y135.206
N5980G1X86.641Y135.178
N5990G1X87.006Y135.193
N6000G1X87.386Y135.237
N6010G1X87.779Y135.311
N6020G1X88.187Y135.414
N6030G1X88.609Y135.547
N6040G1X89.045Y135.709
N6050G1X89.495Y135.900
N6060G1X89.960Y136.121
N6070G1X90.438Y136.372
N6080G1X90.931Y136.652
N6090G1X91.437Y136.961
N6100G1X91.958Y137.300
N6110G1X92.493Y137.668
N6120G1X93.043Y138.066
N6130G1X94.183Y138.950
N6140G1Y143.128
N6150G1Y152.112
N6160G1X91.588Y151.063
N6170G1X89.498Y150.179
N6180G1X87.911Y149.460
N6190G1X87.307Y149.163
N6200G1X86.829Y148.906
N6210G1X86.111Y148.489
N6220G1X85.446Y148.067
N6230G1X84.833Y147.641
N6240G1X84.338Y147.259
N6250G00Z2.000
N6260G00X74.958Y139.210
N6270G1Z0.000F1200.0
N6280G1X74.949Y139.704Z-0.037
N6290G1X74.967Y140.325Z-0.084
N6300G1X75.020Y140.925Z-0.129
N6310G1X75.109Y141.504Z-0.173
N6320G1X75.232Y142.061Z-0.216
N6330G1X75.391Y142.597Z-0.257
N6340G1X75.586Y143.113Z-0.299
N6350G1X75.816Y143.606Z-0.340
N6360G1X76.081Y144.079Z-0.380
N6370G1X76.283Y144.398Z-0.409
N6380G1X76.503Y144.715Z-0.438
N6390G1X76.741Y145.030Z-0.467
N6400G1X76.997Y145.342Z-0.497
N6410G1X77.561Y145.960Z-0.560
N6420G1X78.198Y146.568Z-0.626
N6430G1X78.905Y147.167Z-0.696
N6440G1X79.684Y147.756Z-0.769
N6450G1X80.534Y148.336Z-0.846
N6460G1X81.455Y148.906Z-0.927
N6470G1X82.491Y149.487Z-1.016
N6480G1X83.686Y150.099Z-1.117
N6490G1X85.039Y150.741Z-1.229
N6500G1X86.551Y151.414Z-1.354
N6510G1X88.221Y152.118Z-1.490
N6520G1X88.351Y152.170Z-1.500
N6530G1X90.050Y152.852Z-1.500F3600.0
N6540G1X92.038Y153.617
N6550G1X94.183Y154.413
N6560G1Y155.770
N6570G1X94.158Y157.011
N6580G1X94.081Y158.151
N6590G1X94.023Y158.683
N6600G1X93.953Y159.189
N6610G1X93.869Y159.670
N6620G1X93.773Y160.126
N6630G1X93.664Y160.557
N6640G1X93.543Y160.962
N6650G1X93.408Y161.342
N6660G1X93.261Y161.696
N6670G1X93.100Y162.025
N6680G1X92.927Y162.329
N6690G1X92.742Y162.607
N6700G1X92.543Y162.860
N6710G1X92.332Y163.093
N6720G1X92.110Y163.311
N6730G1X91.875Y163.514
N6740G1X91.630Y163.702
N6750G1X91.372Y163.875
N6760G1X91.103Y164.033
N6770G1X90.822Y164.175
N6780G1X90.530Y164.303
N6790G1X90.226Y164.416
N6800G1X89.910Y164.513
N6810G1X89.583Y164.596
N6820G1X89.244Y164.664
N6830G1X88.894Y164.716
N6840G1X88.531Y164.754
N6850G1X88.158Y164.776
N6860G1X88.106Y164.777
N6870G1X87.772Y164.784
N6880G1X87.193Y164.764
N6890G1X86.645Y164.704
N6900G1X86.128Y164.604
N6910G1X85.641Y164.463
N6920G1X85.185Y164.283
N6930G1X84.760Y164.063
N6940G1X84.365Y163.802
N6950G1X84.001Y163.502
N6960G1X83.665Y163.175
N6970G1X83.374Y162.837
N6980G1X83.127Y162.487
N6990G1X82.926Y162.125
N7000G1X82.769Y161.751
N7010G1X82.657Y161.366
N7020G1X82.590Y160.969
N7030G1X82.568Y160.560
N7040G1X82.643Y158.372
N7050G1X82.629Y157.951
N7060G1X82.588Y157.555
N7070G1X82.518Y157.183
N7080G1X82.421Y156.836
N7090G1X82.297Y156.513
N7100G1X82.145Y156.216
N7110G1X81.964Y155.943
N7120G1X81.757Y155.695
N7130G1X81.527Y155.474
N7140G1X81.279Y155.282
N7150G1X81.015Y155.120
N7160G1X80.734Y154.988
N7170G1X80.435Y154.885
N7180G1X80.120Y154.811
N7190G1X79.787Y154.767
N7200G1X79.437Y154.752
N7210G1X79.096Y154.767
N7220G1X78.771Y154.813
N7230G1X78.462Y154.890
N7240G1X78.169Y154.997
N7250G1X77.892Y155.135
N7260G1X77.631Y155.304
N7270G1X77.385Y155.503
N7280G1X77.156Y155.733
N7290G1X76.948Y155.989
N7300G1X76.768Y156.268
N7310G1X76.616Y156.569
N7320G1X76.491Y156.892
N7330G1X76.394Y157.238
N7340G1X76.325Y157.606
N7350G1X76.283Y157.997
N7360G1X76.269Y158.410
N7370G1X76.282Y158.814
N7380G1X76.321Y159.213
N7390G1X76.386Y159.608
N7400G1X76.477Y159.999
N7410G1X76.593Y160.386
N7420G1X76.736Y160.768
N7430G1X76.905Y161.147
N7440G1X77.099Y161.522
N7450G1X77.319Y161.892
N7460G1X77.566Y162.258
N7470G1X77.838Y162.620
N7480G1X78.136Y162.978
N7490G1X78.460Y163.332
N7500G1X78.810Y163.682
N7510G1X79.186Y164.027
N7520G1X79.588Y164.369
N7530G1X80.014Y164.698
N7540G1X80.460Y165.005
N7550G1X80.927Y165.292
N7560G1X81.415Y165.557
N7570G1X81.924Y165.801
N7580G1X82.454Y166.024
N7590G1X83.005Y166.225
N7600G1X83.576Y166.406
N7610G1X84.169Y166.565
N7620G1X84.783Y166.703
N7630G1X85.417Y166.819
N7640G1X86.073Y166.915
N7650G1X86.749Y166.989
N7660G1X87.446Y167.042
N7670G1X88.164Y167.074
N7680G1X88.904Y167.084
N7690G1X90.028Y167.060
N7700G1X91.100Y166.988
N7710G1X92.121Y166.867
N7720G1X93.090Y166.698
N7730G1X94.007Y166.480
N7740G1X94.446Y166.354
N7750G1X94.872Y166.215
N7760G1X95.285Y166.064
N7770G1X95.685Y165.901
N7780G1X96.072Y165.725
N7790G1X96.446Y165.538
N7800G1X96.984Y165.225
N7810G1X97.486Y164.871
N7820G1X97.951Y164.476
N7830G1X98.379Y164.039
N7840G1X98.771Y163.561
N7850G1X99.126Y163.042
N7860G1X99.445Y162.482
N7870G1X99.727Y161.880
N7880G1X99.887Y161.421
N7890G1X100.024Y160.857
N7900G1X100.141Y160.186
N7910G1X100.237Y159.410
N7920G1X100.311Y158.527
N7930G1X100.364Y157.538
N7940G1X100.396Y156.443
N7950G1X100.406Y155.242
N7960G1Y143.513
N7970G1X100.418Y141.282
N7980G1X100.453Y139.530
N7990G1X100.512Y138.256
N8000G1X100.551Y137.798
N8010G1X100.595Y137.460
N8020G1X100.704Y136.950
N8030G1X100.845Y136.531
N8040G1X100.926Y136.357
N8050G1X101.016Y136.205
N8060G1X101.113Y136.076
N8070G1X101.217Y135.970
N8080G1X101.442Y135.805
N8090G1X101.684Y135.688
N8100G1X101.942Y135.617
N8110G1X102.217Y135.593
N8120G1X102.509Y135.610
N8130G1X102.782Y135.659
N8140G1X103.037Y135.742
N8150G1X103.273Y135.857
N8160G1X103.493Y136.008
N8170G1X103.760Y136.213
N8180G1X104.432Y136.791
N8190G1X105.288Y137.590
N8200G1X106.327Y138.610
N8210G1Y136.498
N8220G1X105.801Y135.813
N8230G1X105.277Y135.173
N8240G1X104.757Y134.576
N8250G1X104.239Y134.023
N8260G1X103.724Y133.515
N8270G1X103.212Y133.051
N8280G1X102.704Y132.631
N8290G1X102.198Y132.256
N8300G1X101.695Y131.924
N8310G1X101.195Y131.637
N8320G1X100.698Y131.394
N8330G1X100.204Y131.195
N8340G1X99.712Y131.040
N8350G1X99.224Y130.930
N8360G1X98.739Y130.863
N8370G1X98.257Y130.841
N8380G1X97.806Y130.861
N8390G1X97.380Y130.921
N8400G1X96.977Y131.022
N8410G1X96.597Y131.162
N8420G1X96.241Y131.342
N8430G1X95.909Y131.563
N8440G1X95.600Y131.823
N8450G1X95.315Y132.124
N8460G1X95.182Y132.291
N8470G1X95.058Y132.472
N8480G1X94.834Y132.878
N8490G1X94.643Y133.340
N8500G1X94.485Y133.858
N8510G1X94.360Y134.434
N8520G1X94.268Y135.065
N8530G1X94.209Y135.754
N8540G1X94.183Y136.498
N8550G1X91.772Y134.660
N8560G1X89.856Y133.255
N8570G1X89.083Y132.715
N8580G1X88.434Y132.284
N8590G1X87.909Y131.961
N8600G1X87.508Y131.746
N8610G1X86.995Y131.526
N8620G1X86.473Y131.334
N8630G1X85.944Y131.172
N8640G1X85.406Y131.039
N8650G1X84.859Y130.936
N8660G1X84.305Y130.863
N8670G1X83.742Y130.818
N8680G1X83.171Y130.804
N8690G1X82.728Y130.813
N8700G1X82.295Y130.842
N8710G1X81.872Y130.890
N8720G1X81.459Y130.957
N8730G1X81.055Y131.043
N8740G1X80.662Y131.148
N8750G1X80.278Y131.273
N8760G1X79.904Y131.416
N8770G1X79.540Y131.579
N8780G1X79.186Y131.761
N8790G1X78.842Y131.962
N8800G1X78.507Y132.183
N8810G1X78.183Y132.422
N8820G1X77.868Y132.680
N8830G1X77.564Y132.958
N8840G1X77.269Y133.255
N8850G1X76.988Y133.568
N8860G1X76.725Y133.892
N8870G1X76.481Y134.229
N8880G1X76.254Y134.577
N8890G1X76.046Y134.938
N8900G1X75.855Y135.311
N8910G1X75.683Y135.696
N8920G1X75.529Y136.093
N8930G1X75.393Y136.502
N8940G1X75.276Y136.923
N8950G1X75.176Y137.357
N8960G1X75.094Y137.802
N8970G1X75.031Y138.259
N8980G1X74.986Y138.729
N8990G1X74.958Y139.210
N9000G1X74.949Y139.704
N9010G1X74.967Y140.325
N9020G1X75.020Y140.925
N9030G1X75.109Y141.504
N9040G1X75.232Y142.061
N9050G1X75.391Y142.597
N9060G1X75.586Y143.113
N9070G1X75.816Y143.606
N9080G1X76.081Y144.079
N9090G1X76.283Y144.398
N9100G1X76.503Y144.715
N9110G1X76.741Y145.030
N9120G1X76.997Y145.342
N9130G1X77.561Y145.960
N9140G1X78.198Y146.568
N9150G1X78.905Y147.167
N9160G1X79.684Y147.756
N9170G1X80.534Y148.336
N9180G1X81.455Y148.906
N9190G1X82.491Y149.487
N9200G1X83.686Y150.099
N9210G1X85.039Y150.741
N9220G1X86.551Y151.414
N9230G1X88.221Y152.118
N9240G1X88.351Y152.170
N9250G1X90.050Y152.852Z-1.637F1200.0
N9260G1X92.038Y153.617Z-1.797
N9270G1X94.183Y154.413Z-1.969
N9280G1Y155.770Z-2.071
N9290G1X94.158Y157.011Z-2.164
N9300G1X94.081Y158.151Z-2.249
N9310G1X94.023Y158.683Z-2.289
N9320G1X93.953Y159.189Z-2.328
N9330G1X93.869Y159.670Z-2.364
N9340G1X93.773Y160.126Z-2.399
N9350G1X93.664Y160.557Z-2.433
N9360G1X93.543Y160.962Z-2.464
N9370G1X93.408Y161.342Z-2.495
N9380G1X93.261Y161.696Z-2.523
N9390G1X93.100Y162.025Z-2.551
N9400G1X92.927Y162.329Z-2.577
N9410G1X92.742Y162.607Z-2.602
N9420G1X92.543Y162.860Z-2.626
N9430G1X92.332Y163.093Z-2.650
N9440G1X92.110Y163.311Z-2.673
N9450G1X91.875Y163.514Z-2.696
N9460G1X91.630Y163.702Z-2.720
N9470G1X91.372Y163.875Z-2.743
N9480G1X91.103Y164.033Z-2.766
N9490G1X90.822Y164.175Z-2.790
N9500G1X90.530Y164.303Z-2.814
N9510G1X90.226Y164.416Z-2.838
N9520G1X89.910Y164.513Z-2.863
N9530G1X89.583Y164.596Z-2.888
N9540G1X89.244Y164.664Z-2.914
N9550G1X88.894Y164.716Z-2.941
N9560G1X88.531Y164.754Z-2.968
N9570G1X88.158Y164.776Z-2.996
N9580G1X88.106Y164.777Z-3.000
N9590G1X87.772Y164.784Z-3.000F3600.0
N9600G1X87.193Y164.764
N9610G1X86.645Y164.704
N9620G1X86.128Y164.604
N9630G1X85.641Y164.463
N9640G1X85.185Y164.283
N9650G1X84.760Y164.063
N9660G1X84.365Y163.802
N9670G1X84.001Y163.502
N9680G1X83.665Y163.175
N9690G1X83.374Y162.837
N9700G1X83.127Y162.487
N9710G1X82.926Y162.125
N9720G1X82.769Y161.751
N9730G1X82.657Y161.366
N9740G1X82.590Y160.969
N9750G1X82.568Y160.560
N9760G1X82.643Y158.372
N9770G1X82.629Y157.951
N9780G1X82.588Y157.555
N9790G1X82.518Y157.183
N9800G1X82.421Y156.836
N9810G1X82.297Y156.513
N9820G1X82.145Y156.216
N9830G1X81.964Y155.943
N9840G1X81.757Y155.695
N9850G1X81.527Y155.474
N9860G1X81.279Y155.282
N9870G1X81.015Y155.120
N9880G1X80.734Y154.988
N9890G1X80.435Y154.885
N9900G1X80.120Y154.811
N9910G1X79.787Y154.767
N9920G1X79.437Y154.752
N9930G1X79.096Y154.767
N9940G1X78.771Y154.813
N9950G1X78.462Y154.890
N9960G1X78.169Y154.997
N9970G1X77.892Y155.135
N9980G1X77.631Y155.304
N9990G1X77.385Y155.503
N10000G1X77.156Y155.733
N10010G1X76.948Y155.989
N10020G1X76.768Y156.268
N10030G1X76.616Y156.569
N10040G1X76.491Y156.892
N10050G1X76.394Y157.238
N10060G1X76.325Y157.606
N10070G1X76.283Y157.997
N10080G1X76.269Y158.410
N10090G1X76.282Y158.814
N10100G1X76.321Y159.213
N10110G1X76.386Y159.608
N10120G1X76.477Y159.999
N10130G1X76.593Y160.386
N10140G1X76.736Y160.768
N10150G1X76.905Y161.147
N10160G1X77.099Y161.522
N10170G1X77.319Y161.892
N10180G1X77.566Y162.258
N10190G1X77.838Y162.620
N10200G1X78.136Y162.978
N10210G1X78.460Y163.332
N10220G1X78.810Y163.682
N10230G1X79.186Y164.027
N10240G1X79.588Y164.369
N10250G1X80.014Y164.698
N10260G1X80.460Y165.005
N10270G1X80.927Y165.292
N10280G1X81.415Y165.557
N10290G1X81.924Y165.801
N10300G1X82.454Y166.024
N10310G1X83.005Y166.225
N10320G1X83.576Y166.406
N10330G1X84.169Y166.565
N10340G1X84.783Y166.703
N10350G1X85.417Y166.819
N10360G1X86.073Y166.915
N10370G1X86.749Y166.989
N10380G1X87.446Y167.042
N10390G1X88.164Y167.074
N10400G1X88.904Y167.084
N10410G1X90.028Y167.060
N10420G1X91.100Y166.988
N10430G1X92.121Y166.867
N10440G1X93.090Y166.698
N10450G1X94.007Y166.480
N10460G1X94.446Y166.354
N10470G1X94.872Y166.215
N10480G1X95.285Y166.064
N10490G1X95.685Y165.901
N10500G1X96.072Y165.725
N10510G1X96.446Y165.538
N10520G1X96.984Y165.225
N10530G1X97.486Y164.871
N10540G1X97.951Y164.476
N10550G1X98.379Y164.039
N10560G1X98.771Y163.561
N10570G1X99.126Y163.042
N10580G1X99.445Y162.482
N10590G1X99.727Y161.880
N10600G1X99.887Y161.421
N10610G1X100.024Y160.857
N10620G1X100.141Y160.186
N10630G1X100.237Y159.410
N10640G1X100.311Y158.527
N10650G1X100.364Y157.538
N10660G1X100.396Y156.443
N10670G1X100.406Y155.242
N10680G1Y143.513
N10690G1X100.418Y141.282
N10700G1X100.453Y139.530
N10710G1X100.512Y138.256
N10720G1X100.551Y137.798
N10730G1X100.595Y137.460
N10740G1X100.704Y136.950
N10750G1X100.845Y136.531
N10760G1X100.926Y136.357
N10770G1X101.016Y136.205
N10780G1X101.113Y136.076
N10790G1X101.217Y135.970
N10800G1X101.442Y135.805
N10810G1X101.684Y135.688
N10820G1X101.942Y135.617
N10830G1X102.217Y135.593
N10840G1X102.509Y135.610
N10850G1X102.782Y135.659
N10860G1X103.037Y135.742
N10870G1X103.273Y135.857
N10880G1X103.493Y136.008
N10890G1X103.760Y136.213
N10900G1X104.432Y136.791
N10910G1X105.288Y137.590
N10920G1X106.327Y138.610
N10930G1Y136.498
N10940G1X105.801Y135.813
N10950G1X105.277Y135.173
N10960G1X104.757Y134.576
N10970G1X104.239Y134.023
N10980G1X103.724Y133.515
N10990G1X103.212Y133.051
N11000G1X102.704Y132.631
N11010G1X102.198Y132.256
N11020G1X101.695Y131.924
N11030G1X101.195Y131.637
N11040G1X100.698Y131.394
N11050G1X100.204Y131.195
N11060G1X99.712Y131.040
N11070G1X99.224Y130.930
N11080G1X98.739Y130.863
N11090G1X98.257Y130.841
N11100G1X97.806Y130.861
N11110G1X97.380Y130.921
N11120G1X96.977Y131.022
N11130G1X96.597Y131.162
N11140G1X96.241Y131.342
N11150G1X95.909Y131.563
N11160G1X95.600Y131.823
N11170G1X95.315Y132.124
N11180G1X95.182Y132.291
N11190G1X95.058Y132.472
N11200G1X94.834Y132.878
N11210G1X94.643Y133.340
N11220G1X94.485Y133.858
N11230G1X94.360Y134.434
N11240G1X94.268Y135.065
N11250G1X94.209Y135.754
N11260G1X94.183Y136.498
N11270G1X91.772Y134.660
N11280G1X89.856Y133.255
N11290G1X89.083Y132.715
N11300G1X88.434Y132.284
N11310G1X87.909Y131.961
N11320G1X87.508Y131.746
N11330G1X86.995Y131.526
N11340G1X86.473Y131.334
N11350G1X85.944Y131.172
N11360G1X85.406Y131.039
N11370G1X84.859Y130.936
N11380G1X84.305Y130.863
N11390G1X83.742Y130.818
N11400G1X83.171Y130.804
N11410G1X82.728Y130.813
N11420G1X82.295Y130.842
N11430G1X81.872Y130.890
N11440G1X81.459Y130.957
N11450G1X81.055Y131.043
N11460G1X80.662Y131.148
N11470G1X80.278Y131.273
N11480G1X79.904Y131.416
N11490G1X79.540Y131.579
N11500G1X79.186Y131.761
N11510G1X78.842Y131.962
N11520G1X78.507Y132.183
N11530G1X78.183Y132.422
N11540G1X77.868Y132.680
N11550G1X77.564Y132.958
N11560G1X77.269Y133.255
N11570G1X76.988Y133.568
N11580G1X76.725Y133.892
N11590G1X76.481Y134.229
N11600G1X76.254Y134.577
N11610G1X76.046Y134.938
N11620G1X75.855Y135.311
N11630G1X75.683Y135.696
N11640G1X75.529Y136.093
N11650G1X75.393Y136.502
N11660G1X75.276Y136.923
N11670G1X75.176Y137.357
N11680G1X75.094Y137.802
N11690G1X75.031Y138.259
N11700G1X74.986Y138.729
N11710G1X74.958Y139.210
N11720G1X74.949Y139.704
N11730G1X74.967Y140.325
N11740G1X75.020Y140.925
N11750G1X75.109Y141.504
N11760G1X75.232Y142.061
N11770G1X75.391Y142.597
N11780G1X75.586Y143.113
N11790G1X75.816Y143.606
N11800G1X76.081Y144.079
N11810G1X76.283Y144.398
N11820G1X76.503Y144.715
N11830G1X76.741Y145.030
N11840G1X76.997Y145.342
N11850G1X77.561Y145.960
N11860G1X78.198Y146.568
N11870G1X78.905Y147.167
N11880G1X79.684Y147.756
N11890G1X80.534Y148.336
N11900G1X81.455Y148.906
N11910G1X82.491Y149.487
N11920G1X83.686Y150.099
N11930G1X85.039Y150.741
N11940G1X86.551Y151.414
N11950G1X88.221Y152.118
N11960G1X88.351Y152.170
N11970G1X90.050Y152.852
N11980G1X92.038Y153.617
N11990G1X94.183Y154.413
N12000G1Y155.770
N12010G1X94.158Y157.011
N12020G1X94.081Y158.151
N12030G1X94.023Y158.683
N12040G1X93.953Y159.189
N12050G1X93.869Y159.670
N12060G1X93.773Y160.126
N12070G1X93.664Y160.557
N12080G1X93.543Y160.962
N12090G1X93.408Y161.342
N12100G1X93.261Y161.696
N12110G1X93.100Y162.025
N12120G1X92.927Y162.329
N12130G1X92.742Y162.607
N12140G1X92.543Y162.860
N12150G1X92.332Y163.093
N12160G1X92.110Y163.311
N12170G1X91.875Y163.514
N12180G1X91.630Y163.702
N12190G1X91.372Y163.875
N12200G1X91.103Y164.033
N12210G1X90.822Y164.175
N12220G1X90.530Y164.303
N12230G1X90.226Y164.416
N12240G1X89.910Y164.513
N12250G1X89.583Y164.596
N12260G1X89.244Y164.664
N12270G1X88.894Y164.716
N12280G1X88.531Y164.754
N12290G1X88.158Y164.776
N12300G1X88.106Y164.777
N12310G00Z2.000
N12320G00X109.108Y120.812
N12330G1Z0.000F1200.0
N12340G1X109.287Y121.101Z-0.025
N12350G1X109.497Y121.370Z-0.051
N12360G1X109.740Y121.620Z-0.077
N12370G1X110.012Y121.846Z-0.104
N12380G1X110.307Y122.041Z-0.130
N12390G1X110.627Y122.206Z-0.157
N12400G1X110.971Y122.342Z-0.185
N12410G1X111.339Y122.447Z-0.214
N12420G1X111.731Y122.522Z-0.244
N12430G1X112.147Y122.567Z-0.275
N12440G1X112.588Y122.582Z-0.308
N12450G1X112.913Y122.569Z-0.333
N12460G1X113.267Y122.530Z-0.359
N12470G1X113.649Y122.465Z-0.388
N12480G1X114.059Y122.375Z-0.420
N12490G1X114.497Y122.258Z-0.454
N12500G1X114.964Y122.115Z-0.490
N12510G1X115.982Y121.752Z-0.571
N12520G1X116.666Y121.505Z-0.626
N12530G1X117.208Y121.328Z-0.669
N12540G1X117.609Y121.222Z-0.700
N12550G1X117.868Y121.187Z-0.719
N12560G1X118.154Y121.205Z-0.741
N12570G1X118.446Y121.260Z-0.763
N12580G1X118.746Y121.351Z-0.787
N12590G1X119.051Y121.479Z-0.812
N12600G1X119.363Y121.643Z-0.838
N12610G1X119.682Y121.844Z-0.866
N12620G1X120.007Y122.082Z-0.896
N12630G1X120.338Y122.356Z-0.929
N12640G1X120.673Y122.682Z-0.964
N12650G1X121.009Y123.077Z-1.003
N12660G1X121.345Y123.540Z-1.046
N12670G1X121.682Y124.072Z-1.093
N12680G1X122.019Y124.672Z-1.144
N12690G1X122.357Y125.340Z-1.201
N12700G1X122.695Y126.076Z-1.261
N12710G1X123.035Y126.881Z-1.327
N12720G1X123.908Y129.018Z-1.500
N12730G1X125.486Y132.878F3600.0
N12740G1X118.681Y147.170
N12750G1X113.078Y158.938
N12760G1X112.753Y159.558
N12770G1X112.343Y160.249
N12780G1X111.848Y161.010
N12790G1X111.268Y161.842
N12800G1X110.818Y162.448
N12810G1X110.410Y162.945
N12820G1X110.045Y163.334
N12830G1X109.722Y163.615
N12840G1X109.488Y163.763
N12850G1X109.222Y163.907
N12860G1X108.923Y164.046
N12870G1X108.590Y164.180
N12880G1X107.826Y164.435
N12890G1X106.931Y164.671
N12900G1Y166.066
N12910G1X123.035
N12920G1Y164.671
N12930G1X122.243
N12940G1X121.832Y164.659
N12950G1X121.447Y164.625
N12960G1X121.089Y164.567
N12970G1X120.758Y164.487
N12980G1X120.453Y164.383
N12990G1X120.174Y164.257
N13000G1X119.922Y164.108
N13010G1X119.697Y163.935
N13020G1X119.498Y163.746
N13030G1X119.326Y163.545
N13040G1X119.180Y163.333
N13050G1X119.060Y163.110
N13060G1X118.968Y162.876
N13070G1X118.901Y162.631
N13080G1X118.862Y162.374
N13090G1X118.848Y162.106
N13100G1X118.868Y161.721
N13110G1X118.926Y161.300
N13120G1X119.023Y160.844
N13130G1X119.159Y160.352
N13140G1X119.335Y159.826
N13150G1X119.548Y159.263
N13160G1X119.801Y158.666
N13170G1X120.093Y158.033
N13180G1X128.503Y140.609
N13190G1X136.234Y159.692
N13200G1X136.385Y160.078
N13210G1X136.515Y160.463
N13220G1X136.625Y160.847
N13230G1X136.715Y161.229
N13240G1X136.785Y161.611
N13250G1X136.836Y161.991
N13260G1X136.866Y162.370
N13270G1X136.876Y162.747
N13280G1X136.859Y163.065
N13290G1X136.810Y163.341
N13300G1X136.727Y163.575
N13310G1X136.612Y163.766
N13320G1X136.440Y163.962
N13330G1X136.225Y164.138
N13340G1X135.968Y164.292
N13350G1X135.669Y164.426
N13360G1X135.493Y164.483
N13370G1X135.287Y164.533
N13380G1X134.782Y164.609
N13390G1X134.155Y164.655
N13400G1X133.406Y164.671
N13410G1Y166.066
N13420G1X144.645
N13430G1Y164.671
N13440G1X143.987Y164.576
N13450G1X143.410Y164.444
N13460G1X143.151Y164.364
N13470G1X142.912Y164.275
N13480G1X142.694Y164.176
N13490G1X142.495Y164.067
N13500G1X142.304Y163.942
N13510G1X142.108Y163.791
N13520G1X141.703Y163.417
N13530G1X141.279Y162.943
N13540G1X140.836Y162.370
N13550G1X140.628Y161.991
N13560G1X140.345Y161.380
N13570G1X139.987Y160.539
N13580G1X139.553Y159.466
N13590G1X125.486Y124.996
N13600G1X125.226Y124.378
N13610G1X124.957Y123.780
N13620G1X124.678Y123.201
N13630G1X124.389Y122.641
N13640G1X124.090Y122.100
N13650G1X123.781Y121.578
N13660G1X123.462Y121.076
N13670G1X123.134Y120.593
N13680G1X122.795Y120.128
N13690G1X122.447Y119.683
N13700G1X122.089Y119.257
N13710G1X121.720Y118.851
N13720G1X121.343Y118.463
N13730G1X120.955Y118.095
N13740G1X120.557Y117.745
N13750G1X120.149Y117.415
N13760G1X119.738Y117.105
N13770G1X119.328Y116.814
N13780G1X118.921Y116.544
N13790G1X118.515Y116.293
N13800G1X118.111Y116.063
N13810G1X117.709Y115.852
N13820G1X117.309Y115.662
N13830G1X116.911Y115.492
N13840G1X116.515Y115.342
N13850G1X116.120Y115.211
N13860G1X115.728Y115.101
N13870G1X115.337Y115.011
N13880G1X114.949Y114.941
N13890G1X114.562Y114.891
N13900G1X114.177Y114.861
N13910G1X113.795Y114.851
N13920G1X113.251Y114.871
N13930G1X112.732Y114.931
N13940G1X112.237Y115.031
N13950G1X111.768Y115.171
N13960G1X111.323Y115.352
N13970G1X110.903Y115.572
N13980G1X110.507Y115.832
N13990G1X110.136Y116.133
N14000G1X109.801Y116.459
N14010G1X109.509Y116.798
N14020G1X109.263Y117.148
N14030G1X109.062Y117.510
N14040G1X108.905Y117.883
N14050G1X108.793Y118.268
N14060G1X108.726Y118.666
N14070G1X108.703Y119.075
N14080G1X108.720Y119.461
N14090G1X108.768Y119.828
N14100G1X108.849Y120.175
N14110G1X108.963Y120.503
N14120G1X109.108Y120.812
N14130G1X109.287Y121.101
N14140G1X109.497Y121.370
N14150G1X109.740Y121.620
N14160G1X110.012Y121.846
N14170G1X110.307Y122.041
N14180G1X110.627Y122.206
N14190G1X110.971Y122.342
N14200G1X111.339Y122.447
N14210G1X111.731Y122.522
N14220G1X112.147Y122.567
N14230G1X112.588Y122.582
N14240G1X112.913Y122.569
N14250G1X113.267Y122.530
N14260G1X113.649Y122.465
N14270G1X114.059Y122.375
N14280G1X114.497Y122.258
N14290G1X114.964Y122.115
N14300G1X115.982Y121.752
N14310G1X116.666Y121.505
N14320G1X117.208Y121.328
N14330G1X117.609Y121.222
N14340G1X117.868Y121.187
N14350G1X118.154Y121.205
N14360G1X118.446Y121.260
N14370G1X118.746Y121.351
N14380G1X119.051Y121.479
N14390G1X119.363Y121.643
N14400G1X119.682Y121.844
N14410G1X120.007Y122.082
N14420G1X120.338Y122.356
N14430G1X120.673Y122.682
N14440G1X121.009Y123.077
N14450G1X121.345Y123.540
N14460G1X121.682Y124.072
N14470G1X122.019Y124.672
N14480G1X122.357Y125.340
N14490G1X122.695Y126.076
N14500G1X123.035Y126.881
N14510G1X123.908Y129.018
N14520G1X125.486Y132.878Z-1.813F1200.0
N14530G1X118.681Y147.170Z-3.000
N14540G1X113.078Y158.938Z-3.000F3600.0
N14550G1X112.753Y159.558
N14560G1X112.343Y160.249
N14570G1X111.848Y161.010
N14580G1X111.268Y161.842
N14590G1X110.818Y162.448
N14600G1X110.410Y162.945
N14610G1X110.045Y163.334
N14620G1X109.722Y163.615
N14630G1X109.488Y163.763
N14640G1X109.222Y163.907
N14650G1X108.923Y164.046
N14660G1X108.590Y164.180
N14670G1X107.826Y164.435
N14680G1X106.931Y164.671
N14690G1Y166.066
N14700G1X123.035
N14710G1Y164.671
N14720G1X122.243
N14730G1X121.832Y164.659
N14740G1X121.447Y164.625
N14750G1X121.089Y164.567
N14760G1X120.758Y164.487
N14770G1X120.453Y164.383
N14780G1X120.174Y164.257
N14790G1X119.922Y164.108
N14800G1X119.697Y163.935
N14810G1X119.498Y163.746
N14820G1X119.326Y163.545
N14830G1X119.180Y163.333
N14840G1X119.060Y163.110
N14850G1X118.968Y162.876
N14860G1X118.901Y162.631
N14870G1X118.862Y162.374
N14880G1X118.848Y162.106
N14890G1X118.868Y161.721
N14900G1X118.926Y161.300
N14910G1X119.023Y160.844
N14920G1X119.159Y160.352
N14930G1X119.335Y159.826
N14940G1X119.548Y159.263
N14950G1X119.801Y158.666
N14960G1X120.093Y158.033
N14970G1X128.503Y140.609
N14980G1X136.234Y159.692
N14990G1X136.385Y160.078
N15000G1X136.515Y160.463
N15010G1X136.625Y160.847
N15020G1X136.715Y161.229
N15030G1X136.785Y161.611
N15040G1X136.836Y161.991
N15050G1X136.866Y162.370
N15060G1X136.876Y162.747
N15070G1X136.859Y163.065
N15080G1X136.810Y163.341
N15090G1X136.727Y163.575
N15100G1X136.612Y163.766
N15110G1X136.440Y163.962
N15120G1X136.225Y164.138
N15130G1X135.968Y164.292
N15140G1X135.669Y164.426
N15150G1X135.493Y164.483
N15160G1X135.287Y164.533
N15170G1X134.782Y164.609
N15180G1X134.155Y164.655
N15190G1X133.406Y164.671
N15200G1Y166.066
N15210G1X144.645
N15220G1Y164.671
N15230G1X143.987Y164.576
N15240G1X143.410Y164.444
N15250G1X143.151Y164.364
N15260G1X142.912Y164.275
N15270G1X142.694Y164.176
N15280G1X142.495Y164.067
N15290G1X142.304Y163.942
N15300G1X142.108Y163.791
N15310G1X141.703Y163.417
N15320G1X141.279Y162.943
N15330G1X140.836Y162.370
N15340G1X140.628Y161.991
N15350G1X140.345Y161.380
N15360G1X139.987Y160.539
N15370G1X139.553Y159.466
N15380G1X125.486Y124.996
N15390G1X125.226Y124.378
N15400G1X124.957Y123.780
N15410G1X124.678Y123.201
N15420G1X124.389Y122.641
N15430G1X124.090Y122.100
N15440G1X123.781Y121.578
N15450G1X123.462Y121.076
N15460G1X123.134Y120.593
N15470G1X122.795Y120.128
N15480G1X122.447Y119.683
N15490G1X122.089Y119.257
N15500G1X121.720Y118.851
N15510G1X121.343Y118.463
N15520G1X120.955Y118.095
N15530G1X120.557Y117.745
N15540G1X120.149Y117.415
N15550G1X119.738Y117.105
N15560G1X119.328Y116.814
N15570G1X118.921Y116.544
N15580G1X118.515Y116.293
N15590G1X118.111Y116.063
N15600G1X117.709Y115.852
N15610G1X117.309Y115.662
N15620G1X116.911Y115.492
N15630G1X116.515Y115.342
N15640G1X116.120Y115.211
N15650G1X115.728Y115.101
N15660G1X115.337Y115.011
N15670G1X114.949Y114.941
N15680G1X114.562Y114.891
N15690G1X114.177Y114.861
N15700G1X113.795Y114.851
N15710G1X113.251Y114.871
N15720G1X112.732Y114.931
N15730G1X112.237Y115.031
N15740G1X111.768Y115.171
N15750G1X111.323Y115.352
N15760G1X110.903Y115.572
N15770G1X110.507Y115.832
N15780G1X110.136Y116.133
N15790G1X109.801Y116.459
N15800G1X109.509Y116.798
N15810G1X109.263Y117.148
N15820G1X109.062Y117.510
N15830G1X108.905Y117.883
N15840G1X108.793Y118.268
N15850G1X108.726Y118.666
N15860G1X108.703Y119.075
N15870G1X108.720Y119.461
N15880G1X108.768Y119.828
N15890G1X108.849Y120.175
N15900G1X108.963Y120.503
N15910G1X109.108Y120.812
N15920G1X109.287Y121.101
N15930G1X109.497Y121.370
N15940G1X109.740Y121.620
N15950G1X110.012Y121.846
N15960G1X110.307Y122.041
N15970G1X110.627Y122.206
N15980G1X110.971Y122.342
N15990G1X111.339Y122.447
N16000G1X111.731Y122.522
N16010G1X112.147Y122.567
N16020G1X112.588Y122.582
N16030G1X112.913Y122.569
N16040G1X113.267Y122.530
N16050G1X113.649Y122.465
N16060G1X114.059Y122.375
N16070G1X114.497Y122.258
N16080G1X114.964Y122.115
N16090G1X115.982Y121.752
N16100G1X116.666Y121.505
N16110G1X117.208Y121.328
N16120G1X117.609Y121.222
N16130G1X117.868Y121.187
N16140G1X118.154Y121.205
N16150G1X118.446Y121.260
N16160G1X118.746Y121.351
N16170G1X119.051Y121.479
N16180G1X119.363Y121.643
N16190G1X119.682Y121.844
N16200G1X120.007Y122.082
N16210G1X120.338Y122.356
N16220G1X120.673Y122.682
N16230G1X121.009Y123.077
N16240G1X121.345Y123.540
N16250G1X121.682Y124.072
N16260G1X122.019Y124.672
N16270G1X122.357Y125.340
N16280G1X122.695Y126.076
N16290G1X123.035Y126.881
N16300G1X123.908Y129.018
N16310G1X125.486Y132.878
N16320G1X118.681Y147.170
N16330G00Z2.000
N16340G00X156.132Y141.549
N16350G1Z0.000F1200.0
N16360G1X156.430Y140.917Z-0.052
N16370G1X156.754Y140.313Z-0.104
N16380G1X157.104Y139.736Z-0.154
N16390G1X157.480Y139.188Z-0.204
N16400G1X157.882Y138.667Z-0.254
N16410G1X158.300Y138.176Z-0.302
N16420G1X158.724Y137.717Z-0.349
N16430G1X159.153Y137.289Z-0.394
N16440G1X159.589Y136.893Z-0.438
N16450G1X160.030Y136.529Z-0.481
N16460G1X160.477Y136.196Z-0.523
N16470G1X160.931Y135.896Z-0.564
N16480G1X161.390Y135.626Z-0.604
N16490G1X161.855Y135.389Z-0.643
N16500G1X162.325Y135.183Z-0.682
N16510G1X162.802Y135.009Z-0.720
N16520G1X163.285Y134.866Z-0.757
N16530G1X163.773Y134.755Z-0.795
N16540G1X164.268Y134.676Z-0.833
N16550G1X164.768Y134.629Z-0.870
N16560G1X165.274Y134.613Z-0.908
N16570G1X165.702Y134.626Z-0.940
N16580G1X166.129Y134.666Z-0.972
N16590G1X166.553Y134.733Z-1.005
N16600G1X166.976Y134.827Z-1.037
N16610G1X167.397Y134.948Z-1.070
N16620G1X167.816Y135.095Z-1.103
N16630G1X168.234Y135.270Z-1.137
N16640G1X168.650Y135.471Z-1.172
N16650G1X169.063Y135.699Z-1.207
N16660G1X169.476Y135.953Z-1.244
N16670G1X169.886Y136.235Z-1.281
N16680G1X170.295Y136.543Z-1.319
N16690G1X170.702Y136.878Z-1.359
N16700G1X171.107Y137.240Z-1.400
N16710G1X171.510Y137.629Z-1.442
N16720G1X171.912Y138.045Z-1.485
N16730G1Y138.244Z-1.500
N16740G1Y155.846F3600.0
N16750G1X171.841Y156.480
N16760G1X171.742Y157.100
N16770G1X171.615Y157.705
N16780G1X171.484Y158.202
N16790G1X171.459Y158.297
N16800G1X171.275Y158.875
N16810G1X171.063Y159.438
N16820G1X170.823Y159.987
N16830G1X170.554Y160.522
N16840G1X170.260Y161.034
N16850G1X169.942Y161.513
N16860G1X169.602Y161.960
N16870G1X169.239Y162.375
N16880G1X168.853Y162.757
N16890G1X168.443Y163.107
N16900G1X168.011Y163.424
N16910G1X167.556Y163.709
N16920G1X167.091Y163.961
N16930G1X166.628Y164.179
N16940G1X166.169Y164.364
N16950G1X165.713Y164.515
N16960G1X165.259Y164.633
N16970G1X164.809Y164.717
N16980G1X164.361Y164.767
N16990G1X163.916Y164.784
N17000G1X163.504Y164.772
N17010G1X163.098Y164.737
N17020G1X162.697Y164.679
N17030G1X162.302Y164.598
N17040G1X161.912Y164.493
N17050G1X161.528Y164.365
N17060G1X161.150Y164.214
N17070G1X160.777Y164.039
N17080G1X160.409Y163.841
N17090G1X160.048Y163.620
N17100G1X159.692Y163.376
N17110G1X159.341Y163.108
N17120G1X158.996Y162.817
N17130G1X158.657Y162.503
N17140G1X158.323Y162.165
N17150G1X157.995Y161.804
N17160G1X157.580Y161.300
N17170G1X157.191Y160.767
N17180G1X156.829Y160.206
N17190G1X156.494Y159.617
N17200G1X156.186Y158.999
N17210G1X155.904Y158.354
N17220G1X155.649Y157.679
N17230G1X155.421Y156.977
N17240G1X155.220Y156.246
N17250G1X155.046Y155.487
N17260G1X154.899Y154.700
N17270G1X154.778Y153.885
N17280G1X154.684Y153.041
N17290G1X154.617Y152.169
N17300G1X154.577Y151.268
N17310G1X154.563Y150.339
N17320G1X154.576Y149.401
N17330G1X154.615Y148.491
N17340G1X154.680Y147.608
N17350G1X154.771Y146.753
N17360G1X154.887Y145.926
N17370G1X155.030Y145.127
N17380G1X155.199Y144.356
N17390G1X155.393Y143.612
N17400G1X155.613Y142.897
N17410G1X155.860Y142.209
N17420G1X156.132Y141.549
N17430G1X156.430Y140.917
N17440G1X156.754Y140.313
N17450G1X157.104Y139.736
N17460G1X157.480Y139.188
N17470G1X157.882Y138.667
N17480G1X158.300Y138.176
N17490G1X158.724Y137.717
N17500G1X159.153Y137.289
N17510G1X159.589Y136.893
N17520G1X160.030Y136.529
N17530G1X160.477Y136.196
N17540G1X160.931Y135.896
N17550G1X161.390Y135.626
N17560G1X161.855Y135.389
N17570G1X162.325Y135.183
N17580G1X162.802Y135.009
N17590G1X163.285Y134.866
N17600G1X163.773Y134.755
N17610G1X164.268Y134.676
N17620G1X164.768Y134.629
N17630G1X165.274Y134.613
N17640G1X165.702Y134.626
N17650G1X166.129Y134.666
N17660G1X166.553Y134.733
N17670G1X166.976Y134.827
N17680G1X167.397Y134.948
N17690G1X167.816Y135.095
N17700G1X168.234Y135.270
N17710G1X168.650Y135.471
N17720G1X169.063Y135.699
N17730G1X169.476Y135.953
N17740G1X169.886Y136.235
N17750G1X170.295Y136.543
N17760G1X170.702Y136.878
N17770G1X171.107Y137.240
N17780G1X171.510Y137.629
N17790G1X171.912Y138.045
N17800G1Y138.244
N17810G1Y155.846Z-2.820F1200.0
N17820G1X171.841Y156.480Z-2.868
N17830G1X171.742Y157.100Z-2.915
N17840G1X171.615Y157.705Z-2.961
N17850G1X171.484Y158.202Z-3.000
N17860G1X171.459Y158.297F3600.0
N17870G1X171.275Y158.875
N17880G1X171.063Y159.438
N17890G1X170.823Y159.987
N17900G1X170.554Y160.522
N17910G1X170.260Y161.034
N17920G1X169.942Y161.513
N17930G1X169.602Y161.960
N17940G1X169.239Y162.375
N17950G1X168.853Y162.757
N17960G1X168.443Y163.107
N17970G1X168.011Y163.424
N17980G1X167.556Y163.709
N17990G1X167.091Y163.961
N18000G1X166.628Y164.179
N18010G1X166.169Y164.364
N18020G1X165.713Y164.515
N18030G1X165.259Y164.633
N18040G1X164.809Y164.717
N18050G1X164.361Y164.767
N18060G1X163.916Y164.784
N18070G1X163.504Y164.772
N18080G1X163.098Y164.737
N18090G1X162.697Y164.679
N18100G1X162.302Y164.598
N18110G1X161.912Y164.493
N18120G1X161.528Y164.365
N18130G1X161.150Y164.214
N18140G1X160.777Y164.039
N18150G1X160.409Y163.841
N18160G1X160.048Y163.620
N18170G1X159.692Y163.376
N18180G1X159.341Y163.108
N18190G1X158.996Y162.817
N18200G1X158.657Y162.503
N18210G1X158.323Y162.165
N18220G1X157.995Y161.804
N18230G1X157.580Y161.300
N18240G1X157.191Y160.767
N18250G1X156.829Y160.206
N18260G1X156.494Y159.617
N18270G1X156.186Y158.999
N18280G1X155.904Y158.354
N18290G1X155.649Y157.679
N18300G1X155.421Y156.977
N18310G1X155.220Y156.246
N18320G1X155.046Y155.487
N18330G1X154.899Y154.700
N18340G1X154.778Y153.885
N18350G1X154.684Y153.041
N18360G1X154.617Y152.169
N18370G1X154.577Y151.268
N18380G1X154.563Y150.339
N18390G1X154.576Y149.401
N18400G1X154.615Y148.491
N18410G1X154.680Y147.608
N18420G1X154.771Y146.753
N18430G1X154.887Y145.926
N18440G1X155.030Y145.127
N18450G1X155.199Y144.356
N18460G1X155.393Y143.612
N18470G1X155.613Y142.897
N18480G1X155.860Y142.209
N18490G1X156.132Y141.549
N18500G1X156.430Y140.917
N18510G1X156.754Y140.313
N18520G1X157.104Y139.736
N18530G1X157.480Y139.188
N18540G1X157.882Y138.667
N18550G1X158.300Y138.176
N18560G1X158.724Y137.717
N18570G1X159.153Y137.289
N18580G1X159.589Y136.893
N18590G1X160.030Y136.529
N18600G1X160.477Y136.196
N18610G1X160.931Y135.896
N18620G1X161.390Y135.626
N18630G1X161.855Y135.389
N18640G1X162.325Y135.183
N18650G1X162.802Y135.009
N18660G1X163.285Y134.866
N18670G1X163.773Y134.755
N18680G1X164.268Y134.676
N18690G1X164.768Y134.629
N18700G1X165.274Y134.613
N18710G1X165.702Y134.626
N18720G1X166.129Y134.666
N18730G1X166.553Y134.733
N18740G1X166.976Y134.827
N18750G1X167.397Y134.948
N18760G1X167.816Y135.095
N18770G1X168.234Y135.270
N18780G1X168.650Y135.471
N18790G1X169.063Y135.699
N18800G1X169.476Y135.953
N18810G1X169.886Y136.235
N18820G1X170.295Y136.543
N18830G1X170.702Y136.878
N18840G1X171.107Y137.240
N18850G1X171.510Y137.629
N18860G1X171.912Y138.045
N18870G1Y138.244
N18880G1Y155.846
N18890G1X171.841Y156.480
N18900G1X171.742Y157.100
N18910G1X171.615Y157.705
N18920G1X171.484Y158.202
N18930G00Z2.000
N18940G00X150.038Y137.732
N18950G1Z0.000F1200.0
N18960G1X149.658Y138.419Z-0.059
N18970G1X149.312Y139.126Z-0.118
N18980G1X148.998Y139.855Z-0.177
N18990G1X148.718Y140.605Z-0.237
N19000G1X148.470Y141.375Z-0.298
N19010G1X148.256Y142.167Z-0.360
N19020G1X148.074Y142.980Z-0.422
N19030G1X147.926Y143.814Z-0.486
N19040G1X147.810Y144.669Z-0.550
N19050G1X147.728Y145.545Z-0.616
N19060G1X147.678Y146.442Z-0.684
N19070G1X147.662Y147.360Z-0.753
N19080G1X147.680Y148.284Z-0.822
N19090G1X147.735Y149.198Z-0.891
N19100G1X147.826Y150.102Z-0.959
N19110G1X147.954Y150.996Z-1.026
N19120G1X148.118Y151.880Z-1.094
N19130G1X148.319Y152.755Z-1.161
N19140G1X148.557Y153.619Z-1.228
N19150G1X148.831Y154.474Z-1.296
N19160G1X149.141Y155.319Z-1.363
N19170G1X149.489Y156.154Z-1.431
N19180G1X149.872Y156.979Z-1.499
N19190G1X149.876Y156.987Z-1.500
N19200G1X150.292Y157.794F3600.0
N19210G1X150.749Y158.599
N19220G1X151.242Y159.395
N19230G1X151.772Y160.180
N19240G1X152.338Y160.956
N19250G1X152.933Y161.703
N19260G1X153.549Y162.401
N19270G1X154.186Y163.051
N19280G1X154.844Y163.654
N19290G1X155.523Y164.208
N19300G1X156.222Y164.713
N19310G1X156.943Y165.171
N19320G1X157.684Y165.581
N19330G1X158.447Y165.942
N19340G1X159.230Y166.255
N19350G1X160.034Y166.520
N19360G1X160.859Y166.737
N19370G1X161.705Y166.905
N19380G1X162.572Y167.026
N19390G1X163.460Y167.098
N19400G1X164.369Y167.122
N19410G1X164.933Y167.111
N19420G1X165.485Y167.077
N19430G1X165.636Y167.061
N19440G1X166.025Y167.020
N19450G1X166.552Y166.941
N19460G1X167.066Y166.839
N19470G1X167.569Y166.714
N19480G1X168.059Y166.566
N19490G1X168.536Y166.396
N19500G1X169.002Y166.203
N19510G1X169.454Y165.988
N19520G1X169.895Y165.750
N19530G1X170.323Y165.489
N19540G1X170.739Y165.205
N19550G1X171.142Y164.899
N19560G1X171.533Y164.570
N19570G1X171.912Y164.218
N19580G1Y170.592
N19590G1X171.894Y173.267
N19600G1X171.841Y175.372
N19610G1X171.801Y176.211
N19620G1X171.753Y176.906
N19630G1X171.695Y177.460
N19640G1X171.629Y177.871
N19650G1X171.553Y178.196
N19660G1X171.467Y178.495
N19670G1X171.372Y178.767
N19680G1X171.266Y179.011
N19690G1X171.150Y179.229
N19700G1X171.024Y179.419
N19710G1X170.888Y179.582
N19720G1X170.743Y179.719
N19730G1X170.587Y179.833
N19740G1X170.422Y179.933
N19750G1X170.248Y180.017
N19760G1X170.064Y180.086
N19770G1X169.870Y180.140
N19780G1X169.668Y180.178
N19790G1X169.456Y180.201
N19800G1X169.234Y180.209
N19810G1X168.979Y180.199
N19820G1X168.704Y180.171
N19830G1X168.093Y180.058
N19840G1X167.403Y179.869
N19850G1X166.632Y179.605
N19860G1X166.142Y180.925
N19870G1X176.437Y185.149
N19880G1X178.135
N19890G1Y145.210
N19900G1X178.152Y142.470
N19910G1X178.205Y140.322
N19920G1X178.245Y139.469
N19930G1X178.294Y138.765
N19940G1X178.351Y138.208
N19950G1X178.417Y137.800
N19960G1X178.493Y137.478
N19970G1X178.580Y137.181
N19980G1X178.677Y136.909
N19990G1X178.785Y136.663
N20000G1X178.904Y136.443
N20010G1X179.033Y136.247
N20020G1X179.172Y136.077
N20030G1X179.323Y135.933
N20040G1X179.481Y135.809
N20050G1X179.647Y135.702
N20060G1X179.818Y135.611
N20070G1X179.997Y135.537
N20080G1X180.181Y135.479
N20090G1X180.373Y135.438
N20100G1X180.570Y135.413
N20110G1X180.775Y135.405
N20120G1X181.040Y135.415
N20130G1X181.326Y135.445
N20140G1X181.634Y135.495
N20150G1X181.962Y135.565
N20160G1X182.684Y135.765
N20170G1X183.490Y136.046
N20180G1X183.905Y134.726
N20190G1X173.647Y130.464
N20200G1X171.912
N20210G1Y135.405
N20220G1X171.282Y134.768
N20230G1X170.655Y134.178
N20240G1X170.033Y133.634
N20250G1X169.413Y133.137
N20260G1X168.797Y132.687
N20270G1X168.185Y132.283
N20280G1X167.576Y131.925
N20290G1X166.971Y131.614
N20300G1X166.362Y131.345
N20310G1X165.741Y131.111
N20320G1X165.108Y130.914
N20330G1X164.463Y130.752
N20340G1X163.807Y130.626
N20350G1X163.139Y130.536
N20360G1X162.459Y130.482
N20370G1X161.767Y130.464
N20380G1X161.065Y130.483
N20390G1X160.375Y130.538
N20400G1X159.696Y130.631
N20410G1X159.028Y130.760
N20420G1X158.371Y130.926
N20430G1X157.725Y131.130
N20440G1X157.091Y131.370
N20450G1X156.468Y131.647
N20460G1X155.856Y131.962
N20470G1X155.255Y132.313
N20480G1X154.666Y132.701
N20490G1X154.087Y133.127
N20500G1X153.520Y133.589
N20510G1X152.964Y134.088
N20520G1X152.419Y134.624
N20530G1X151.886Y135.197
N20540G1X151.374Y135.799
N20550G1X150.896Y136.423
N20560G1X150.450Y137.067
N20570G1X150.038Y137.732
N20580G1X149.658Y138.419
N20590G1X149.312Y139.126
N20600G1X148.998Y139.855
N20610G1X148.718Y140.605
N20620G1X148.470Y141.375
N20630G1X148.256Y142.167
N20640G1X148.074Y142.980
N20650G1X147.926Y143.814
N20660G1X147.810Y144.669
N20670G1X147.728Y145.545
N20680G1X147.678Y146.442
N20690G1X147.662Y147.360
N20700G1X147.680Y148.284
N20710G1X147.735Y149.198
N20720G1X147.826Y150.102
N20730G1X147.954Y150.996
N20740G1X148.118Y151.880
N20750G1X148.319Y152.755
N20760G1X148.557Y153.619
N20770G1X148.831Y154.474
N20780G1X149.141Y155.319
N20790G1X149.489Y156.154
N20800G1X149.872Y156.979
N20810G1X149.876Y156.987
N20820G1X150.292Y157.794Z-1.568F1200.0
N20830G1X150.749Y158.599Z-1.638
N20840G1X151.242Y159.395Z-1.708
N20850G1X151.772Y160.180Z-1.779
N20860G1X152.338Y160.956Z-1.851
N20870G1X152.933Y161.703Z-1.922
N20880G1X153.549Y162.401Z-1.992
N20890G1X154.186Y163.051Z-2.061
N20900G1X154.844Y163.654Z-2.127
N20910G1X155.523Y164.208Z-2.193
N20920G1X156.222Y164.713Z-2.258
N20930G1X156.943Y165.171Z-2.322
N20940G1X157.684Y165.581Z-2.385
N20950G1X158.447Y165.942Z-2.449
N20960G1X159.230Y166.255Z-2.512
N20970G1X160.034Y166.520Z-2.575
N20980G1X160.859Y166.737Z-2.639
N20990G1X161.705Y166.905Z-2.704
N21000G1X162.572Y167.026Z-2.770
N21010G1X163.460Y167.098Z-2.837
N21020G1X164.369Y167.122Z-2.905
N21030G1X164.933Y167.111Z-2.947
N21040G1X165.485Y167.077Z-2.989
N21050G1X165.636Y167.061Z-3.000
N21060G1X166.025Y167.020Z-3.000F3600.0
N21070G1X166.552Y166.941
N21080G1X167.066Y166.839
N21090G1X167.569Y166.714
N21100G1X168.059Y166.566
N21110G1X168.536Y166.396
N21120G1X169.002Y166.203
N21130G1X169.454Y165.988
N21140G1X169.895Y165.750
N21150G1X170.323Y165.489
N21160G1X170.739Y165.205
N21170G1X171.142Y164.899
N21180G1X171.533Y164.570
N21190G1X171.912Y164.218
N21200G1Y170.592
N21210G1X171.894Y173.267
N21220G1X171.841Y175.372
N21230G1X171.801Y176.211
N21240G1X171.753Y176.906
N21250G1X171.695Y177.460
N21260G1X171.629Y177.871
N21270G1X171.553Y178.196
N21280G1X171.467Y178.495
N21290G1X171.372Y178.767
N21300G1X171.266Y179.011
N21310G1X171.150Y179.229
N21320G1X171.024Y179.419
N21330G1X170.888Y179.582
N21340G1X170.743Y179.719
N21350G1X170.587Y179.833
N21360G1X170.422Y179.933
N21370G1X170.248Y180.017
N21380G1X170.064Y180.086
N21390G1X169.870Y180.140
N21400G1X169.668Y180.178
N21410G1X169.456Y180.201
N21420G1X169.234Y180.209
N21430G1X168.979Y180.199
N21440G1X168.704Y180.171
N21450G1X168.093Y180.058
N21460G1X167.403Y179.869
N21470G1X166.632Y179.605
N21480G1X166.142Y180.925
N21490G1X176.437Y185.149
N21500G1X178.135
N21510G1Y145.210
N21520G1X178.152Y142.470
N21530G1X178.205Y140.322
N21540G1X178.245Y139.469
N21550G1X178.294Y138.765
N21560G1X178.351Y138.208
N21570G1X178.417Y137.800
N21580G1X178.493Y137.478
N21590G1X178.580Y137.181
N21600G1X178.677Y136.909
N21610G1X178.785Y136.663
N21620G1X178.904Y136.443
N21630G1X179.033Y136.247
N21640G1X179.172Y136.077
N21650G1X179.323Y135.933
N21660G1X179.481Y135.809
N21670G1X179.647Y135.702
N21680G1X179.818Y135.611
N21690G1X179.997Y135.537
N21700G1X180.181Y135.479
N21710G1X180.373Y135.438
N21720G1X180.570Y135.413
N21730G1X180.775Y135.405
N21740G1X181.040Y135.415
N21750G1X181.326Y135.445
N21760G1X181.634Y135.495
N21770G1X181.962Y135.565
N21780G1X182.684Y135.765
N21790G1X183.490Y136.046
N21800G1X183.905Y134.726
N21810G1X173.647Y130.464
N21820G1X171.912
N21830G1Y135.405
N21840G1X171.282Y134.768
N21850G1X170.655Y134.178
N21860G1X170.033Y133.634
N21870G1X169.413Y133.137
N21880G1X168.797Y132.687
N21890G1X168.185Y132.283
N21900G1X167.576Y131.925
N21910G1X166.971Y131.614
N21920G1X166.362Y131.345
N21930G1X165.741Y131.111
N21940G1X165.108Y130.914
N21950G1X164.463Y130.752
N21960G1X163.807Y130.626
N21970G1X163.139Y130.536
N21980G1X162.459Y130.482
N21990G1X161.767Y130.464
N22000G1X161.065Y130.483
N22010G1X160.375Y130.538
N22020G1X159.696Y130.631
N22030G1X159.028Y130.760
N22040G1X158.371Y130.926
N22050G1X157.725Y131.130
N22060G1X157.091Y131.370
N22070G1X156.468Y131.647
N22080G1X155.856Y131.962
N22090G1X155.255Y132.313
N22100G1X154.666Y132.701
N22110G1X154.087Y133.127
N22120G1X153.520Y133.589
N22130G1X152.964Y134.088
N22140G1X152.419Y134.624
N22150G1X151.886Y135.197
N22160G1X151.374Y135.799
N22170G1X150.896Y136.423
N22180G1X150.450Y137.067
N22190G1X150.038Y137.732
N22200G1X149.658Y138.419
N22210G1X149.312Y139.126
N22220G1X148.998Y139.855
N22230G1X148.718Y140.605
N22240G1X148.470Y141.375
N22250G1X148.256Y142.167
N22260G1X148.074Y142.980
N22270G1X147.926Y143.814
N22280G1X147.810Y144.669
N22290G1X147.728Y145.545
N22300G1X147.678Y146.442
N22310G1X147.662Y147.360
N22320G1X147.680Y148.284
N22330G1X147.735Y149.198
N22340G1X147.826Y150.102
N22350G1X147.954Y150.996
N22360G1X148.118Y151.880
N22370G1X148.319Y152.755
N22380G1X148.557Y153.619
N22390G1X148.831Y154.474
N22400G1X149.141Y155.319
N22410G1X149.489Y156.154
N22420G1X149.872Y156.979
N22430G1X149.876Y156.987
N22440G1X150.292Y157.794
N22450G1X150.749Y158.599
N22460G1X151.242Y159.395
N22470G1X151.772Y160.180
N22480G1X152.338Y160.956
N22490G1X152.933Y161.703
N22500G1X153.549Y162.401
N22510G1X154.186Y163.051
N22520G1X154.844Y163.654
N22530G1X155.523Y164.208
N22540G1X156.222Y164.713
N22550G1X156.943Y165.171
N22560G1X157.684Y165.581
N22570G1X158.447Y165.942
N22580G1X159.230Y166.255
N22590G1X160.034Y166.520
N22600G1X160.859Y166.737
N22610G1X161.705Y166.905
N22620G1X162.572Y167.026
N22630G1X163.460Y167.098
N22640G1X164.369Y167.122
N22650G1X164.933Y167.111
N22660G1X165.485Y167.077
N22670G1X165.636Y167.061
N22680G00Z2.000
N22690G00X191.938Y155.242
N22700G1Z0.000F1200.0
N22710G1X207.928Z-1.199
N22720G1X207.875Y156.041Z-1.259
N22730G1X207.808Y156.779Z-1.315
N22740G1X207.729Y157.456Z-1.366
N22750G1X207.636Y158.071Z-1.413
N22760G1X207.531Y158.625Z-1.455
N22770G1X207.412Y159.117Z-1.493
N22780G1X207.385Y159.207Z-1.500
N22790G1X207.281Y159.549Z-1.500F3600.0
N22800G1X207.137Y159.919
N22810G1X206.886Y160.433
N22820G1X206.607Y160.918
N22830G1X206.299Y161.375
N22840G1X205.963Y161.804
N22850G1X205.597Y162.205
N22860G1X205.202Y162.578
N22870G1X204.779Y162.922
N22880G1X204.327Y163.238
N22890G1X203.857Y163.520
N22900G1X203.383Y163.766
N22910G1X202.903Y163.973
N22920G1X202.418Y164.143
N22930G1X201.927Y164.275
N22940G1X201.431Y164.369
N22950G1X200.930Y164.426
N22960G1X200.423Y164.444
N22970G1X200.035Y164.435
N22980G1X199.651Y164.406
N22990G1X199.273Y164.359
N23000G1X198.900Y164.292
N23010G1X198.531Y164.207
N23020G1X198.169Y164.102
N23030G1X197.811Y163.979
N23040G1X197.458Y163.836
N23050G1X197.111Y163.675
N23060G1X196.768Y163.494
N23070G1X196.431Y163.295
N23080G1X196.099Y163.076
N23090G1X195.772Y162.839
N23100G1X195.451Y162.582
N23110G1X195.134Y162.306
N23120G1X194.823Y162.012
N23130G1X194.522Y161.700
N23140G1X194.237Y161.374
N23150G1X193.969Y161.033
N23160G1X193.716Y160.677
N23170G1X193.480Y160.306
N23180G1X193.259Y159.920
N23190G1X193.055Y159.519
N23200G1X192.867Y159.103
N23210G1X192.694Y158.673
N23220G1X192.552Y158.268
N23230G1X192.538Y158.227
N23240G1X192.398Y157.767
N23250G1X192.274Y157.292
N23260G1X192.166Y156.802
N23270G1X192.074Y156.297
N23280G1X191.998Y155.777
N23290G1X191.938Y155.242
N23300G1X207.928
N23310G1X207.875Y156.041
N23320G1X207.808Y156.779
N23330G1X207.729Y157.456
N23340G1X207.636Y158.071
N23350G1X207.531Y158.625
N23360G1X207.412Y159.117
N23370G1X207.385Y159.207
N23380G1X207.281Y159.549Z-1.527F1200.0
N23390G1X207.137Y159.919Z-1.557
N23400G1X206.886Y160.433Z-1.599
N23410G1X206.607Y160.918Z-1.641
N23420G1X206.299Y161.375Z-1.683
N23430G1X205.963Y161.804Z-1.724
N23440G1X205.597Y162.205Z-1.764
N23450G1X205.202Y162.578Z-1.805
N23460G1X204.779Y162.922Z-1.846
N23470G1X204.327Y163.238Z-1.887
N23480G1X203.857Y163.520Z-1.928
N23490G1X203.383Y163.766Z-1.969
N23500G1X202.903Y163.973Z-2.008
N23510G1X202.418Y164.143Z-2.046
N23520G1X201.927Y164.275Z-2.084
N23530G1X201.431Y164.369Z-2.122
N23540G1X200.930Y164.426Z-2.160
N23550G1X200.423Y164.444Z-2.198
N23560G1X200.035Y164.435Z-2.227
N23570G1X199.651Y164.406Z-2.256
N23580G1X199.273Y164.359Z-2.285
N23590G1X198.900Y164.292Z-2.313
N23600G1X198.531Y164.207Z-2.341
N23610G1X198.169Y164.102Z-2.370
N23620G1X197.811Y163.979Z-2.398
N23630G1X197.458Y163.836Z-2.427
N23640G1X197.111Y163.675Z-2.455
N23650G1X196.768Y163.494Z-2.484
N23660G1X196.431Y163.295Z-2.514
N23670G1X196.099Y163.076Z-2.544
N23680G1X195.772Y162.839Z-2.574
N23690G1X195.451Y162.582Z-2.605
N23700G1X195.134Y162.306Z-2.636
N23710G1X194.823Y162.012Z-2.668
N23720G1X194.522Y161.700Z-2.701
N23730G1X194.237Y161.374Z-2.733
N23740G1X193.969Y161.033Z-2.766
N23750G1X193.716Y160.677Z-2.799
N23760G1X193.480Y160.306Z-2.832
N23770G1X193.259Y159.920Z-2.865
N23780G1X193.055Y159.519Z-2.899
N23790G1X192.867Y159.103Z-2.933
N23800G1X192.694Y158.673Z-2.968
N23810G1X192.552Y158.268Z-3.000
N23820G1X192.538Y158.227F3600.0
N23830G1X192.398Y157.767
N23840G1X192.274Y157.292
N23850G1X192.166Y156.802
N23860G1X192.074Y156.297
N23870G1X191.998Y155.777
N23880G1X191.938Y155.242
N23890G1X207.928
N23900G1X207.875Y156.041
N23910G1X207.808Y156.779
N23920G1X207.729Y157.456
N23930G1X207.636Y158.071
N23940G1X207.531Y158.625
N23950G1X207.412Y159.117
N23960G1X207.385Y159.207
N23970G1X207.281Y159.549
N23980G1X207.137Y159.919
N23990G1X206.886Y160.433
N24000G1X206.607Y160.918
N24010G1X206.299Y161.375
N24020G1X205.963Y161.804
N24030G1X205.597Y162.205
N24040G1X205.202Y162.578
N24050G1X204.779Y162.922
N24060G1X204.327Y163.238
N24070G1X203.857Y163.520
N24080G1X203.383Y163.766
N24090G1X202.903Y163.973
N24100G1X202.418Y164.143
N24110G1X201.927Y164.275
N24120G1X201.431Y164.369
N24130G1X200.930Y164.426
N24140G1X200.423Y164.444
N24150G1X200.035Y164.435
N24160G1X199.651Y164.406
N24170G1X199.273Y164.359
N24180G1X198.900Y164.292
N24190G1X198.531Y164.207
N24200G1X198.169Y164.102
N24210G1X197.811Y163.979
N24220G1X197.458Y163.836
N24230G1X197.111Y163.675
N24240G1X196.768Y163.494
N24250G1X196.431Y163.295
N24260G1X196.099Y163.076
N24270G1X195.772Y162.839
N24280G1X195.451Y162.582
N24290G1X195.134Y162.306
N24300G1X194.823Y162.012
N24310G1X194.522Y161.700
N24320G1X194.237Y161.374
N24330G1X193.969Y161.033
N24340G1X193.716Y160.677
N24350G1X193.480Y160.306
N24360G1X193.259Y159.920
N24370G1X193.055Y159.519
N24380G1X192.867Y159.103
N24390G1X192.694Y158.673
N24400G1X192.552Y158.268
N24410G00Z2.000
N24420G00X191.938Y153.055
N24430G1Z0.000F1200.0
N24440G1X191.948Y152.106Z-0.071
N24450G1X191.988Y151.183Z-0.140
N24460G1X192.058Y150.286Z-0.208
N24470G1X192.157Y149.415Z-0.274
N24480G1X192.286Y148.570Z-0.338
N24490G1X192.445Y147.751Z-0.400
N24500G1X192.634Y146.958Z-0.461
N24510G1X192.852Y146.191Z-0.521
N24520G1X193.101Y145.450Z-0.580
N24530G1X193.379Y144.734Z-0.638
N24540G1X193.686Y144.045Z-0.694
N24550G1X194.024Y143.381Z-0.750
N24560G1X194.391Y142.744Z-0.805
N24570G1X194.788Y142.132Z-0.860
N24580G1X195.215Y141.546Z-0.914
N24590G1X195.671Y140.986Z-0.968
N24600G1X196.148Y140.457Z-1.022
N24610G1X196.635Y139.961Z-1.074
N24620G1X197.132Y139.500Z-1.125
N24630G1X197.640Y139.072Z-1.175
N24640G1X198.158Y138.679Z-1.223
N24650G1X198.686Y138.320Z-1.271
N24660G1X199.224Y137.996Z-1.318
N24670G1X199.773Y137.705Z-1.365
N24680G1X200.332Y137.449Z-1.411
N24690G1X200.901Y137.227Z-1.457
N24700G1X201.448Y137.050Z-1.500
N24710G1X201.481Y137.039Z-1.500F3600.0
N24720G1X202.071Y136.885
N24730G1X202.671Y136.765
N24740G1X203.282Y136.680
N24750G1X203.903Y136.629
N24760G1X204.534Y136.612
N24770G1X205.369Y136.641
N24780G1X205.776Y136.677
N24790G1X206.176Y136.728
N24800G1X206.569Y136.794
N24810G1X206.955Y136.874
N24820G1X207.335Y136.969
N24830G1X207.707Y137.078
N24840G1X208.072Y137.202
N24850G1X208.431Y137.341
N24860G1X208.782Y137.494
N24870G1X209.127Y137.662
N24880G1X209.465Y137.844
N24890G1X209.796Y138.041
N24900G1X210.120Y138.252
N24910G1X210.436Y138.478
N24920G1X210.747Y138.722
N24930G1X211.051Y138.987
N24940G1X211.348Y139.272
N24950G1X211.640Y139.578
N24960G1X211.925Y139.905
N24970G1X212.203Y140.252
N24980G1X212.476Y140.621
N24990G1X212.742Y141.010
N25000G1X213.001Y141.420
N25010G1X213.255Y141.851
N25020G1X213.502Y142.302
N25030G1X213.742Y142.774
N25040G1X214.205Y143.781
N25050G1X214.642Y144.871
N25060G1X215.811Y144.117
N25070G1X215.700Y143.474
N25080G1X215.566Y142.839
N25090G1X215.535Y142.717
N25100G1X215.408Y142.212
N25110G1X215.226Y141.591
N25120G1X215.021Y140.978
N25130G1X214.792Y140.371
N25140G1X214.540Y139.773
N25150G1X214.264Y139.181
N25160G1X213.965Y138.596
N25170G1X213.642Y138.019
N25180G1X213.296Y137.449
N25190G1X212.926Y136.886
N25200G1X212.532Y136.331
N25210G1X212.115Y135.782
N25220G1X211.674Y135.241
N25230G1X211.210Y134.707
N25240G1X210.726Y134.193
N25250G1X210.227Y133.713
N25260G1X209.714Y133.265
N25270G1X209.185Y132.851
N25280G1X208.641Y132.470
N25290G1X208.082Y132.122
N25300G1X207.508Y131.807
N25310G1X206.920Y131.525
N25320G1X206.316Y131.276
N25330G1X205.697Y131.061
N25340G1X205.063Y130.879
N25350G1X204.414Y130.729
N25360G1X203.750Y130.613
N25370G1X203.071Y130.531
N25380G1X202.377Y130.481
N25390G1X201.668Y130.464
N25400G1X200.897Y130.483
N25410G1X200.140Y130.540
N25420G1X199.397Y130.635
N25430G1X198.669Y130.767
N25440G1X197.954Y130.937
N25450G1X197.253Y131.146
N25460G1X196.566Y131.392
N25470G1X195.893Y131.676
N25480G1X195.234Y131.998
N25490G1X194.589Y132.357
N25500G1X193.958Y132.755
N25510G1X193.341Y133.190
N25520G1X192.739Y133.663
N25530G1X192.150Y134.175
N25540G1X191.575Y134.724
N25550G1X191.014Y135.310
N25560G1X190.477Y135.929
N25570G1X189.975Y136.574
N25580G1X189.508Y137.245
N25590G1X189.075Y137.942
N25600G1X188.677Y138.665
N25610G1X188.313Y139.414
N25620G1X187.985Y140.190
N25630G1X187.690Y140.991
N25640G1X187.431Y141.819
N25650G1X187.206Y142.672
N25660G1X187.015Y143.552
N25670G1X186.859Y144.457
N25680G1X186.738Y145.389
N25690G1X186.652Y146.347
N25700G1X186.600Y147.331
N25710G1X186.582Y148.341
N25720G1X186.600Y149.433
N25730G1X186.653Y150.495
N25740G1X186.742Y151.527
N25750G1X186.866Y152.528
N25760G1X187.026Y153.499
N25770G1X187.222Y154.439
N25780G1X187.452Y155.348
N25790G1X187.719Y156.228
N25800G1X188.020Y157.076
N25810G1X188.358Y157.894
N25820G1X188.730Y158.682
N25830G1X189.139Y159.439
N25840G1X189.583Y160.166
N25850G1X190.062Y160.862
N25860G1X190.577Y161.528
N25870G1X191.127Y162.163
N25880G1X191.704Y162.763
N25890G1X192.299Y163.325
N25900G1X192.913Y163.848
N25910G1X193.544Y164.332
N25920G1X194.194Y164.778
N25930G1X194.862Y165.185
N25940G1X195.547Y165.553
N25950G1X196.251Y165.882
N25960G1X196.973Y166.173
N25970G1X197.714Y166.425
N25980G1X198.472Y166.638
N25990G1X199.248Y166.812
N26000G1X200.043Y166.948
N26010G1X200.856Y167.045
N26020G1X201.686Y167.103
N26030G1X202.535Y167.122
N26040G1X203.253Y167.107
N26050G1X203.955Y167.062
N26060G1X204.640Y166.988
N26070G1X205.310Y166.883
N26080G1X205.963Y166.748
N26090G1X206.600Y166.584
N26100G1X207.220Y166.389
N26110G1X207.825Y166.165
N26120G1X208.413Y165.911
N26130G1X208.985Y165.627
N26140G1X209.541Y165.313
N26150G1X210.081Y164.969
N26160G1X210.604Y164.595
N26170G1X211.111Y164.191
N26180G1X211.602Y163.758
N26190G1X212.077Y163.294
N26200G1X212.529Y162.806
N26210G1X212.952Y162.297
N26220G1X213.346Y161.768
N26230G1X213.710Y161.219
N26240G1X214.046Y160.649
N26250G1X214.352Y160.060
N26260G1X214.629Y159.450
N26270G1X214.877Y158.820
N26280G1X215.096Y158.170
N26290G1X215.286Y157.500
N26300G1X215.446Y156.810
N26310G1X215.577Y156.099
N26320G1X215.679Y155.368
N26330G1X215.752Y154.617
N26340G1X215.796Y153.846
N26350G1X215.811Y153.055
N26360G1X191.938
N26370G1X191.948Y152.106
N26380G1X191.988Y151.183
N26390G1X192.058Y150.286
N26400G1X192.157Y149.415
N26410G1X192.286Y148.570
N26420G1X192.445Y147.751
N26430G1X192.634Y146.958
N26440G1X192.852Y146.191
N26450G1X193.101Y145.450
N26460G1X193.379Y144.734
N26470G1X193.686Y144.045
N26480G1X194.024Y143.381
N26490G1X194.391Y142.744
N26500G1X194.788Y142.132
N26510G1X195.215Y141.546
N26520G1X195.671Y140.986
N26530G1X196.148Y140.457
N26540G1X196.635Y139.961
N26550G1X197.132Y139.500
N26560G1X197.640Y139.072
N26570G1X198.158Y138.679
N26580G1X198.686Y138.320
N26590G1X199.224Y137.996
N26600G1X199.773Y137.705
N26610G1X200.332Y137.449
N26620G1X200.901Y137.227
N26630G1X201.448Y137.050
N26640G1X201.481Y137.039Z-1.503F1200.0
N26650G1X202.071Y136.885Z-1.548
N26660G1X202.671Y136.765Z-1.594
N26670G1X203.282Y136.680Z-1.640
N26680G1X203.903Y136.629Z-1.687
N26690G1X204.534Y136.612Z-1.735
N26700G1X205.369Y136.641Z-1.797
N26710G1X205.776Y136.677Z-1.828
N26720G1X206.176Y136.728Z-1.858
N26730G1X206.569Y136.794Z-1.888
N26740G1X206.955Y136.874Z-1.918
N26750G1X207.335Y136.969Z-1.947
N26760G1X207.707Y137.078Z-1.976
N26770G1X208.072Y137.202Z-2.005
N26780G1X208.431Y137.341Z-2.034
N26790G1X208.782Y137.494Z-2.063
N26800G1X209.127Y137.662Z-2.091
N26810G1X209.465Y137.844Z-2.120
N26820G1X209.796Y138.041Z-2.149
N26830G1X210.120Y138.252Z-2.178
N26840G1X210.436Y138.478Z-2.207
N26850G1X210.747Y138.722Z-2.237
N26860G1X211.051Y138.987Z-2.267
N26870G1X211.348Y139.272Z-2.298
N26880G1X211.640Y139.578Z-2.330
N26890G1X211.925Y139.905Z-2.362
N26900G1X212.203Y140.252Z-2.396
N26910G1X212.476Y140.621Z-2.430
N26920G1X212.742Y141.010Z-2.465
N26930G1X213.001Y141.420Z-2.502
N26940G1X213.255Y141.851Z-2.539
N26950G1X213.502Y142.302Z-2.578
N26960G1X213.742Y142.774Z-2.617
N26970G1X214.205Y143.781Z-2.701
N26980G1X214.642Y144.871Z-2.789
N26990G1X215.811Y144.117Z-2.893
N27000G1X215.700Y143.474Z-2.942
N27010G1X215.566Y142.839Z-2.991
N27020G1X215.535Y142.717Z-3.000
N27030G1X215.408Y142.212Z-3.000F3600.0
N27040G1X215.226Y141.591
N27050G1X215.021Y140.978
N27060G1X214.792Y140.371
N27070G1X214.540Y139.773
N27080G1X214.264Y139.181
N27090G1X213.965Y138.596
N27100G1X213.642Y138.019
N27110G1X213.296Y137.449
N27120G1X212.926Y136.886
N27130G1X212.532Y136.331
N27140G1X212.115Y135.782
N27150G1X211.674Y135.241
N27160G1X211.210Y134.707
N27170G1X210.726Y134.193
N27180G1X210.227Y133.713
N27190G1X209.714Y133.265
N27200G1X209.185Y132.851
N27210G1X208.641Y132.470
N27220G1X208.082Y132.122
N27230G1X207.508Y131.807
N27240G1X206.920Y131.525
N27250G1X206.316Y131.276
N27260G1X205.697Y131.061
N27270G1X205.063Y130.879
N27280G1X204.414Y130.729
N27290G1X203.750Y130.613
N27300G1X203.071Y130.531
N27310G1X202.377Y130.481
N27320G1X201.668Y130.464
N27330G1X200.897Y130.483
N27340G1X200.140Y130.540
N27350G1X199.397Y130.635
N27360G1X198.669Y130.767
N27370G1X197.954Y130.937
N27380G1X197.253Y131.146
N27390G1X196.566Y131.392
N27400G1X195.893Y131.676
N27410G1X195.234Y131.998
N27420G1X194.589Y132.357
N27430G1X193.958Y132.755
N27440G1X193.341Y133.190
N27450G1X192.739Y133.663
N27460G1X192.150Y134.175
N27470G1X191.575Y134.724
N27480G1X191.014Y135.310
N27490G1X190.477Y135.929
N27500G1X189.975Y136.574
N27510G1X189.508Y137.245
N27520G1X189.075Y137.942
N27530G1X188.677Y138.665
N27540G1X188.313Y139.414
N27550G1X187.985Y140.190
N27560G1X187.690Y140.991
N27570G1X187.431Y141.819
N27580G1X187.206Y142.672
N27590G1X187.015Y143.552
N27600G1X186.859Y144.457
N27610G1X186.738Y145.389
N27620G1X186.652Y146.347
N27630G1X186.600Y147.331
N27640G1X186.582Y148.341
N27650G1X186.600Y149.433
N27660G1X186.653Y150.495
N27670G1X186.742Y151.527
N27680G1X186.866Y152.528
N27690G1X187.026Y153.499
N27700G1X187.222Y154.439
N27710G1X187.452Y155.348
N27720G1X187.719Y156.228
N27730G1X188.020Y157.076
N27740G1X188.358Y157.894
N27750G1X188.730Y158.682
N27760G1X189.139Y159.439
N27770G1X189.583Y160.166
N27780G1X190.062Y160.862
N27790G1X190.577Y161.528
N27800G1X191.127Y162.163
N27810G1X191.704Y162.763
N27820G1X192.299Y163.325
N27830G1X192.913Y163.848
N27840G1X193.544Y164.332
N27850G1X194.194Y164.778
N27860G1X194.862Y165.185
N27870G1X195.547Y165.553
N27880G1X196.251Y165.882
N27890G1X196.973Y166.173
N27900G1X197.714Y166.425
N27910G1X198.472Y166.638
N27920G1X199.248Y166.812
N27930G1X200.043Y166.948
N27940G1X200.856Y167.045
N27950G1X201.686Y167.103
N27960G1X202.535Y167.122
N27970G1X203.253Y167.107
N27980G1X203.955Y167.062
N27990G1X204.640Y166.988
N28000G1X205.310Y166.883
N28010G1X205.963Y166.748
N28020G1X206.600Y166.584
N28030G1X207.220Y166.389
N28040G1X207.825Y166.165
N28050G1X208.413Y165.911
N28060G1X208.985Y165.627
N28070G1X209.541Y165.313
N28080G1X210.081Y164.969
N28090G1X210.604Y164.595
N28100G1X211.111Y164.191
N28110G1X211.602Y163.758
N28120G1X212.077Y163.294
N28130G1X212.529Y162.806
N28140G1X212.952Y162.297
N28150G1X213.346Y161.768
N28160G1X213.710Y161.219
N28170G1X214.046Y160.649
N28180G1X214.352Y160.060
N28190G1X214.629Y159.450
N28200G1X214.877Y158.820
N28210G1X215.096Y158.170
N28220G1X215.286Y157.500
N28230G1X215.446Y156.810
N28240G1X215.577Y156.099
N28250G1X215.679Y155.368
N28260G1X215.752Y154.617
N28270G1X215.796Y153.846
N28280G1X215.811Y153.055
N28290G1X191.938
N28300G1X191.948Y152.106
N28310G1X191.988Y151.183
N28320G1X192.058Y150.286
N28330G1X192.157Y149.415
N28340G1X192.286Y148.570
N28350G1X192.445Y147.751
N28360G1X192.634Y146.958
N28370G1X192.852Y146.191
N28380G1X193.101Y145.450
N28390G1X193.379Y144.734
N28400G1X193.686Y144.045
N28410G1X194.024Y143.381
N28420G1X194.391Y142.744
N28430G1X194.788Y142.132
N28440G1X195.215Y141.546
N28450G1X195.671Y140.986
N28460G1X196.148Y140.457
N28470G1X196.635Y139.961
N28480G1X197.132Y139.500
N28490G1X197.640Y139.072
N28500G1X198.158Y138.679
N28510G1X198.686Y138.320
N28520G1X199.224Y137.996
N28530G1X199.773Y137.705
N28540G1X200.332Y137.449
N28550G1X200.901Y137.227
N28560G1X201.448Y137.050
N28570G1X201.481Y137.039
N28580G1X202.071Y136.885
N28590G1X202.671Y136.765
N28600G1X203.282Y136.680
N28610G1X203.903Y136.629
N28620G1X204.534Y136.612
N28630G1X205.369Y136.641
N28640G1X205.776Y136.677
N28650G1X206.176Y136.728
N28660G1X206.569Y136.794
N28670G1X206.955Y136.874
N28680G1X207.335Y136.969
N28690G1X207.707Y137.078
N28700G1X208.072Y137.202
N28710G1X208.431Y137.341
N28720G1X208.782Y137.494
N28730G1X209.127Y137.662
N28740G1X209.465Y137.844
N28750G1X209.796Y138.041
N28760G1X210.120Y138.252
N28770G1X210.436Y138.478
N28780G1X210.747Y138.722
N28790G1X211.051Y138.987
N28800G1X211.348Y139.272
N28810G1X211.640Y139.578
N28820G1X211.925Y139.905
N28830G1X212.203Y140.252
N28840G1X212.476Y140.621
N28850G1X212.742Y141.010
N28860G1X213.001Y141.420
N28870G1X213.255Y141.851
N28880G1X213.502Y142.302
N28890G1X213.742Y142.774
N28900G1X214.205Y143.781
N28910G1X214.642Y144.871
N28920G1X215.811Y144.117
N28930G1X215.700Y143.474
N28940G1X215.566Y142.839
N28950G1X215.535Y142.717
N28960G00Z2.000
N28970G00X218.451Y162.860
N28980G1Z0.000F1200.0
N28990G1X228.860Y167.084Z-0.843
N29000G1X230.481Z-0.964
N29010G1Y159.939Z-1.500
N29020G1Y159.768F3600.0
N29030G1X231.238Y160.654
N29040G1X231.991Y161.483
N29050G1X232.738Y162.254
N29060G1X233.482Y162.969
N29070G1X234.221Y163.626
N29080G1X234.956Y164.226
N29090G1X235.686Y164.769
N29100G1X236.412Y165.255
N29110G1X237.133Y165.684
N29120G1X237.850Y166.055
N29130G1X238.563Y166.370
N29140G1X239.271Y166.627
N29150G1X239.975Y166.827
N29160G1X240.674Y166.970
N29170G1X241.369Y167.056
N29180G1X242.060Y167.084
N29190G1X242.754Y167.062
N29200G1X243.424Y166.996
N29210G1X244.070Y166.885
N29220G1X244.690Y166.731
N29230G1X245.286Y166.532
N29240G1X245.857Y166.289
N29250G1X246.403Y166.002
N29260G1X246.925Y165.670
N29270G1X247.176Y165.486
N29280G1X247.365Y165.333
N29290G1X247.421Y165.288
N29300G1X247.891Y164.849
N29310G1X248.335Y164.352
N29320G1X248.754Y163.799
N29330G1X249.146Y163.188
N29340G1X249.513Y162.520
N29350G1X249.853Y161.795
N29360G1X250.168Y161.012
N29370G1X250.362Y160.409
N29380G1X250.531Y159.730
N29390G1X250.674Y158.976
N29400G1X250.790Y158.146
N29410G1X250.881Y157.241
N29420G1X250.946Y156.260
N29430G1X250.985Y155.205
N29440G1X250.998Y154.073
N29450G1Y139.327
N29460G1X251.006Y138.540
N29470G1X251.031Y137.818
N29480G1X251.072Y137.163
N29490G1X251.130Y136.574
N29500G1X251.204Y136.051
N29510G1X251.295Y135.593
N29520G1X251.402Y135.202
N29530G1X251.526Y134.877
N29540G1X251.637Y134.648
N29550G1X251.765Y134.431
N29560G1X251.908Y134.228
N29570G1X252.068Y134.038
N29580G1X252.243Y133.860
N29590G1X252.434Y133.696
N29600G1X252.642Y133.544
N29610G1X252.865Y133.406
N29620G1X253.120Y133.282
N29630G1X253.424Y133.175
N29640G1X253.778Y133.084
N29650G1X254.180Y133.010
N29660G1X254.631Y132.952
N29670G1X255.131Y132.911
N29680G1X255.680Y132.886
N29690G1X256.278Y132.878
N29700G1Y131.520
N29710G1X239.193
N29720G1Y132.878
N29730G1X239.910
N29740G1X240.491Y132.889
N29750G1X241.026Y132.924
N29760G1X241.516Y132.981
N29770G1X241.961Y133.062
N29780G1X242.360Y133.165
N29790G1X242.714Y133.292
N29800G1X243.022Y133.441
N29810G1X243.285Y133.613
N29820G1X243.517Y133.808
N29830G1X243.730Y134.025
N29840G1X243.924Y134.263
N29850G1X244.101Y134.523
N29860G1X244.259Y134.805
N29870G1X244.399Y135.109
N29880G1X244.521Y135.434
N29890G1X244.624Y135.782
N29900G1X244.659Y135.961
N29910G1X244.690Y136.216
N29920G1X244.737Y136.951
N29930G1X244.766Y137.988
N29940G1X244.775Y139.327
N29950G1Y153.470
N29960G1X244.756Y154.608
N29970G1X244.698Y155.665
N29980G1X244.603Y156.642
N29990G1X244.469Y157.538
N30000G1X244.296Y158.353
N30010G1X244.085Y159.088
N30020G1X243.966Y159.425
N30030G1X243.837Y159.742
N30040G1X243.698Y160.038
N30050G1X243.549Y160.315
N30060G1X243.389Y160.573
N30070G1X243.217Y160.814
N30080G1X243.031Y161.039
N30090G1X242.831Y161.247
N30100G1X242.619Y161.438
N30110G1X242.394Y161.613
N30120G1X242.156Y161.771
N30130G1X241.904Y161.913
N30140G1X241.639Y162.038
N30150G1X241.362Y162.146
N30160G1X241.071Y162.237
N30170G1X240.767Y162.312
N30180G1X240.450Y162.371
N30190G1X240.119Y162.412
N30200G1X239.776Y162.437
N30210G1X239.420Y162.446
N30220G1X238.859Y162.426
N30230G1X238.298Y162.369
N30240G1X237.738Y162.273
N30250G1X237.178Y162.139
N30260G1X236.618Y161.967
N30270G1X236.059Y161.756
N30280G1X235.500Y161.507
N30290G1X234.941Y161.220
N30300G1X234.383Y160.894
N30310G1X233.824Y160.530
N30320G1X233.266Y160.128
N30330G1X232.709Y159.688
N30340G1X232.152Y159.209
N30350G1X231.595Y158.692
N30360G1X231.038Y158.136
N30370G1X230.481Y157.543
N30380G1Y139.327
N30390G1X230.507Y137.741
N30400G1X230.540Y137.073
N30410G1X230.585Y136.489
N30420G1X230.643Y135.989
N30430G1X230.715Y135.572
N30440G1X230.799Y135.239
N30450G1X230.896Y134.990
N30460G1X231.034Y134.726
N30470G1X231.185Y134.480
N30480G1X231.348Y134.252
N30490G1X231.523Y134.042
N30500G1X231.711Y133.851
N30510G1X231.911Y133.678
N30520G1X232.123Y133.523
N30530G1X232.348Y133.387
N30540G1X232.609Y133.268
N30550G1X232.929Y133.164
N30560G1X233.309Y133.077
N30570G1X233.748Y133.005
N30580G1X234.247Y132.950
N30590G1X234.806Y132.910
N30600G1X235.423Y132.886
N30610G1X236.101Y132.878
N30620G1Y131.520
N30630G1X219.016
N30640G1Y132.878
N30650G1X219.771
N30660G1X220.404Y132.899
N30670G1X220.983Y132.962
N30680G1X221.509Y133.066
N30690G1X221.982Y133.213
N30700G1X222.198Y133.302
N30710G1X222.400Y133.401
N30720G1X222.590Y133.511
N30730G1X222.765Y133.631
N30740G1X222.928Y133.762
N30750G1X223.077Y133.903
N30760G1X223.212Y134.055
N30770G1X223.335Y134.217
N30780G1X223.447Y134.394
N30790G1X223.551Y134.589
N30800G1X223.739Y135.038
N30810G1X223.898Y135.563
N30820G1X224.028Y136.164
N30830G1X224.129Y136.841
N30840G1X224.201Y137.593
N30850G1X224.244Y138.422
N30860G1X224.259Y139.327
N30870G1Y152.150
N30880G1X224.241Y154.957
N30890G1X224.188Y157.156
N30900G1X224.148Y158.028
N30910G1X224.099Y158.747
N30920G1X224.042Y159.315
N30930G1X223.976Y159.730
N30940G1X223.900Y160.056
N30950G1X223.815Y160.355
N30960G1X223.721Y160.626
N30970G1X223.617Y160.871
N30980G1X223.504Y161.088
N30990G1X223.382Y161.279
N31000G1X223.250Y161.442
N31010G1X223.108Y161.578
N31020G1X222.956Y161.693
N31030G1X222.791Y161.793
N31040G1X222.614Y161.877
N31050G1X222.425Y161.946
N31060G1X222.223Y161.999
N31070G1X222.009Y162.038
N31080G1X221.782Y162.061
N31090G1X221.543Y162.068
N31100G1X221.273Y162.060
N31110G1X220.989Y162.033
N31120G1X220.693Y161.989
N31130G1X220.383Y161.927
N31140G1X219.726Y161.750
N31150G1X219.016Y161.503
N31160G1X218.451Y162.860
N31170G1X228.860Y167.084
N31180G1X230.481
N31190G1Y159.939
N31200G1Y159.768Z-1.513F1200.0
N31210G1X231.238Y160.654Z-1.600
N31220G1X231.991Y161.483Z-1.684
N31230G1X232.738Y162.254Z-1.765
N31240G1X233.482Y162.969Z-1.842
N31250G1X234.221Y163.626Z-1.916
N31260G1X234.956Y164.226Z-1.987
N31270G1X235.686Y164.769Z-2.056
N31280G1X236.412Y165.255Z-2.121
N31290G1X237.133Y165.684Z-2.184
N31300G1X237.850Y166.055Z-2.245
N31310G1X238.563Y166.370Z-2.303
N31320G1X239.271Y166.627Z-2.360
N31330G1X239.975Y166.827Z-2.415
N31340G1X240.674Y166.970Z-2.468
N31350G1X241.369Y167.056Z-2.521
N31360G1X242.060Y167.084Z-2.572
N31370G1X242.754Y167.062Z-2.625
N31380G1X243.424Y166.996Z-2.675
N31390G1X244.070Y166.885Z-2.724
N31400G1X244.690Y166.731Z-2.772
N31410G1X245.286Y166.532Z-2.819
N31420G1X245.857Y166.289Z-2.866
N31430G1X246.403Y166.002Z-2.912
N31440G1X246.925Y165.670Z-2.958
N31450G1X247.176Y165.486Z-2.982
N31460G1X247.365Y165.333Z-3.000
N31470G1X247.421Y165.288F3600.0
N31480G1X247.891Y164.849
N31490G1X248.335Y164.352
N31500G1X248.754Y163.799
N31510G1X249.146Y163.188
N31520G1X249.513Y162.520
N31530G1X249.853Y161.795
N31540G1X250.168Y161.012
N31550G1X250.362Y160.409
N31560G1X250.531Y159.730
N31570G1X250.674Y158.976
N31580G1X250.790Y158.146
N31590G1X250.881Y157.241
N31600G1X250.946Y156.260
N31610G1X250.985Y155.205
N31620G1X250.998Y154.073
N31630G1Y139.327
N31640G1X251.006Y138.540
N31650G1X251.031Y137.818
N31660G1X251.072Y137.163
N31670G1X251.130Y136.574
N31680G1X251.204Y136.051
N31690G1X251.295Y135.593
N31700G1X251.402Y135.202
N31710G1X251.526Y134.877
N31720G1X251.637Y134.648
N31730G1X251.765Y134.431
N31740G1X251.908Y134.228
N31750G1X252.068Y134.038
N31760G1X252.243Y133.860
N31770G1X252.434Y133.696
N31780G1X252.642Y133.544
N31790G1X252.865Y133.406
N31800G1X253.120Y133.282
N31810G1X253.424Y133.175
N31820G1X253.778Y133.084
N31830G1X254.180Y133.010
N31840G1X254.631Y132.952
N31850G1X255.131Y132.911
N31860G1X255.680Y132.886
N31870G1X256.278Y132.878
N31880G1Y131.520
N31890G1X239.193
N31900G1Y132.878
N31910G1X239.910
N31920G1X240.491Y132.889
N31930G1X241.026Y132.924
N31940G1X241.516Y132.981
N31950G1X241.961Y133.062
N31960G1X242.360Y133.165
N31970G1X242.714Y133.292
N31980G1X243.022Y133.441
N31990G1X243.285Y133.613
N32000G1X243.517Y133.808
N32010G1X243.730Y134.025
N32020G1X243.924Y134.263
N32030G1X244.101Y134.523
N32040G1X244.259Y134.805
N32050G1X244.399Y135.109
N32060G1X244.521Y135.434
N32070G1X244.624Y135.782
N32080G1X244.659Y135.961
N32090G1X244.690Y136.216
N32100G1X244.737Y136.951
N32110G1X244.766Y137.988
N32120G1X244.775Y139.327
N32130G1Y153.470
N32140G1X244.756Y154.608
N32150G1X244.698Y155.665
N32160G1X244.603Y156.642
N32170G1X244.469Y157.538
N32180G1X244.296Y158.353
N32190G1X244.085Y159.088
N32200G1X243.966Y159.425
N32210G1X243.837Y159.742
N32220G1X243.698Y160.038
N32230G1X243.549Y160.315
N32240G1X243.389Y160.573
N32250G1X243.217Y160.814
N32260G1X243.031Y161.039
N32270G1X242.831Y161.247
N32280G1X242.619Y161.438
N32290G1X242.394Y161.613
N32300G1X242.156Y161.771
N32310G1X241.904Y161.913
N32320G1X241.639Y162.038
N32330G1X241.362Y162.146
N32340G1X241.071Y162.237
N32350G1X240.767Y162.312
N32360G1X240.450Y162.371
N32370G1X240.119Y162.412
N32380G1X239.776Y162.437
N32390G1X239.420Y162.446
N32400G1X238.859Y162.426
N32410G1X238.298Y162.369
N32420G1X237.738Y162.273
N32430G1X237.178Y162.139
N32440G1X236.618Y161.967
N32450G1X236.059Y161.756
N32460G1X235.500Y161.507
N32470G1X234.941Y161.220
N32480G1X234.383Y160.894
N32490G1X233.824Y160.530
N32500G1X233.266Y160.128
N32510G1X232.709Y159.688
N32520G1X232.152Y159.209
N32530G1X231.595Y158.692
N32540G1X231.038Y158.136
N32550G1X230.481Y157.543
N32560G1Y139.327
N32570G1X230.507Y137.741
N32580G1X230.540Y137.073
N32590G1X230.585Y136.489
N32600G1X230.643Y135.989
N32610G1X230.715Y135.572
N32620G1X230.799Y135.239
N32630G1X230.896Y134.990
N32640G1X231.034Y134.726
N32650G1X231.185Y134.480
N32660G1X231.348Y134.252
N32670G1X231.523Y134.042
N32680G1X231.711Y133.851
N32690G1X231.911Y133.678
N32700G1X232.123Y133.523
N32710G1X232.348Y133.387
N32720G1X232.609Y133.268
N32730G1X232.929Y133.164
N32740G1X233.309Y133.077
N32750G1X233.748Y133.005
N32760G1X234.247Y132.950
N32770G1X234.806Y132.910
N32780G1X235.423Y132.886
N32790G1X236.101Y132.878
N32800G1Y131.520
N32810G1X219.016
N32820G1Y132.878
N32830G1X219.771
N32840G1X220.404Y132.899
N32850G1X220.983Y132.962
N32860G1X221.509Y133.066
N32870G1X221.982Y133.213
N32880G1X222.198Y133.302
N32890G1X222.400Y133.401
N32900G1X222.590Y133.511
N32910G1X222.765Y133.631
N32920G1X222.928Y133.762
N32930G1X223.077Y133.903
N32940G1X223.212Y134.055
N32950G1X223.335Y134.217
N32960G1X223.447Y134.394
N32970G1X223.551Y134.589
N32980G1X223.739Y135.038
N32990G1X223.898Y135.563
N33000G1X224.028Y136.164
N33010G1X224.129Y136.841
N33020G1X224.201Y137.593
N33030G1X224.244Y138.422
N33040G1X224.259Y139.327
N33050G1Y152.150
N33060G1X224.241Y154.957
N33070G1X224.188Y157.156
N33080G1X224.148Y158.028
N33090G1X224.099Y158.747
N33100G1X224.042Y159.315
N33110G1X223.976Y159.730
N33120G1X223.900Y160.056
N33130G1X223.815Y160.355
N33140G1X223.721Y160.626
N33150G1X223.617Y160.871
N33160G1X223.504Y161.088
N33170G1X223.382Y161.279
N33180G1X223.250Y161.442
N33190G1X223.108Y161.578
N33200G1X222.956Y161.693
N33210G1X222.791Y161.793
N33220G1X222.614Y161.877
N33230G1X222.425Y161.946
N33240G1X222.223Y161.999
N33250G1X222.009Y162.038
N33260G1X221.782Y162.061
N33270G1X221.543Y162.068
N33280G1X221.273Y162.060
N33290G1X220.989Y162.033
N33300G1X220.693Y161.989
N33310G1X220.383Y161.927
N33320G1X219.726Y161.750
N33330G1X219.016Y161.503
N33340G1X218.451Y162.860
N33350G1X228.860Y167.084
N33360G1X230.481
N33370G1Y159.939
N33380G1Y159.768
N33390G1X231.238Y160.654
N33400G1X231.991Y161.483
N33410G1X232.738Y162.254
N33420G1X233.482Y162.969
N33430G1X234.221Y163.626
N33440G1X234.956Y164.226
N33450G1X235.686Y164.769
N33460G1X236.412Y165.255
N33470G1X237.133Y165.684
N33480G1X237.850Y166.055
N33490G1X238.563Y166.370
N33500G1X239.271Y166.627
N33510G1X239.975Y166.827
N33520G1X240.674Y166.970
N33530G1X241.369Y167.056
N33540G1X242.060Y167.084
N33550G1X242.754Y167.062
N33560G1X243.424Y166.996
N33570G1X244.070Y166.885
N33580G1X244.690Y166.731
N33590G1X245.286Y166.532
N33600G1X245.857Y166.289
N33610G1X246.403Y166.002
N33620G1X246.925Y165.670
N33630G1X247.176Y165.486
N33640G1X247.365Y165.333
N33650G00Z2.000
N33660S15000M03
(border 1)
()
N33690G00X45.000Y58.500Z2.000
N33700G1Z0.000F1200.0
N33710G1X44.902Y58.503Z-0.007
N33720G1X44.803Y58.513Z-0.015
N33730G1X44.702Y58.530Z-0.023
N33740G1X44.600Y58.554Z-0.030
N33750G1X44.498Y58.586Z-0.038
N33760G1X44.398Y58.626Z-0.046
N33770G1X44.299Y58.674Z-0.055
N33780G1X44.203Y58.729Z-0.063
N33790G1X44.110Y58.792Z-0.071
N33800G1X44.022Y58.863Z-0.080
N33810G1X43.939Y58.939Z-0.088
N33820G1X43.863Y59.022Z-0.097
N33830G1X43.792Y59.110Z-0.105
N33840G1X43.729Y59.203Z-0.114
N33850G1X43.674Y59.299Z-0.122
N33860G1X43.626Y59.398Z-0.130
N33870G1X43.586Y59.498Z-0.138
N33880G1X43.554Y59.600Z-0.146
N33890G1X43.530Y59.702Z-0.154
N33900G1X43.513Y59.803Z-0.162
N33910G1X43.503Y59.902Z-0.169
N33920G1X43.500Y60.000Z-0.177
N33930G1X43.497Y60.232Z-0.194
N33940G1X43.487Y60.467Z-0.212
N33950G1X43.471Y60.704Z-0.230
N33960G1X43.448Y60.943Z-0.248
N33970G1X43.417Y61.184Z-0.266
N33980G1X43.380Y61.425Z-0.284
N33990G1X43.335Y61.668Z-0.303
N34000G1X43.282Y61.912Z-0.321
N34010G1X43.222Y62.156Z-0.340
N34020G1X43.154Y62.400Z-0.359
N34030G1X43.078Y62.644Z-0.378
N34040G1X42.995Y62.887Z-0.398
N34050G1X42.903Y63.129Z-0.417
N34060G1X42.804Y63.370Z-0.437
N34070G1X42.696Y63.608Z-0.456
N34080G1X42.581Y63.845Z-0.476
N34090G1X42.457Y64.079Z-0.496
N34100G1X42.326Y64.311Z-0.516
N34110G1X42.187Y64.539Z-0.536
N34120G1X42.040Y64.763Z-0.556
N34130G1X41.886Y64.983Z-0.576
N34140G1X41.725Y65.199Z-0.596
N34150G1X41.556Y65.410Z-0.616
N34160G1X41.381Y65.616Z-0.637
N34170G1X41.199Y65.816Z-0.657
N34180G1X41.010Y66.010Z-0.677
N34190G1X40.816Y66.199Z-0.698
N34200G1X40.616Y66.381Z-0.718
N34210G1X40.410Y66.556Z-0.738
N34220G1X40.199Y66.725Z-0.758
N34230G1X39.983Y66.886Z-0.779
N34240G1X39.763Y67.040Z-0.799
N34250G1X39.539Y67.187Z-0.819
N34260G1X39.311Y67.326Z-0.839
N34270G1X39.079Y67.457Z-0.859
N34280G1X38.845Y67.581Z-0.879
N34290G1X38.608Y67.696Z-0.899
N34300G1X38.370Y67.804Z-0.918
N34310G1X38.129Y67.903Z-0.938
N34320G1X37.887Y67.995Z-0.957
N34330G1X37.644Y68.078Z-0.976
N34340G1X37.400Y68.154Z-0.996
N34350G1X37.156Y68.222Z-1.015
N34360G1X36.912Y68.282Z-1.033
N34370G1X36.668Y68.335Z-1.052
N34380G1X36.425Y68.380Z-1.071
N34390G1X36.184Y68.417Z-1.089
N34400G1X35.943Y68.448Z-1.107
N34410G1X35.704Y68.471Z-1.125
N34420G1X35.467Y68.487Z-1.143
N34430G1X35.232Y68.497Z-1.161
N34440G1X35.000Y68.500Z-1.178
N34450G1X34.902Y68.503Z-1.185
N34460G1X34.803Y68.513Z-1.193
N34470G1X34.702Y68.530Z-1.201
N34480G1X34.600Y68.554Z-1.208
N34490G1X34.498Y68.586Z-1.216
N34500G1X34.398Y68.626Z-1.224
N34510G1X34.299Y68.674Z-1.233
N34520G1X34.203Y68.729Z-1.241
N34530G1X34.110Y68.792Z-1.249
N34540G1X34.022Y68.863Z-1.258
N34550G1X33.939Y68.939Z-1.266
N34560G1X33.863Y69.022Z-1.275
N34570G1X33.792Y69.110Z-1.283
N34580G1X33.729Y69.203Z-1.292
N34590G1X33.674Y69.299Z-1.300
N34600G1X33.626Y69.398Z-1.308
N34610G1X33.586Y69.498Z-1.316
N34620G1X33.554Y69.600Z-1.324
N34630G1X33.530Y69.702Z-1.332
N34640G1X33.513Y69.803Z-1.340
N34650G1X33.503Y69.902Z-1.347
N34660G1X33.500Y70.000Z-1.355
N34670G1Y71.937Z-1.500
N34680G1Y91.937F3600.0
N34690G1Y230.000
N34700G2X35.000Y231.500I1.500J0.000
N34710G3X43.500Y240.000I0.000J8.500
N34720G2X45.000Y241.500I1.500J0.000
N34730G1X255.000
N34740G2X256.500Y240.000I0.000J-1.500
N34750G3X265.000Y231.500I8.500J0.000
N34760G2X266.500Y230.000I0.000J-1.500
N34770G1Y70.000
N34780G2X265.000Y68.500I-1.500J0.000
N34790G3X256.500Y60.000I0.000J-8.500
N34800G2X255.000Y58.500I-1.500J0.000
N34810G1X45.000
N34820G2X43.500Y60.000I0.000J1.500
N34830G3X35.000Y68.500I-8.500J0.000
N34840G2X33.500Y70.000I0.000J1.500
N34850G1Y71.937
N34860G1Y91.937Z-3.000F1200.0
N34870G1Y230.000F3600.0
N34880G2X35.000Y231.500I1.500J0.000
N34890G3X43.500Y240.000I0.000J8.500
N34900G2X45.000Y241.500I1.500J0.000
N34910G1X255.000
N34920G2X256.500Y240.000I0.000J-1.500
N34930G3X265.000Y231.500I8.500J0.000
N34940G2X266.500Y230.000I0.000J-1.500
N34950G1Y70.000
N34960G2X265.000Y68.500I-1.500J0.000
N34970G3X256.500Y60.000I0.000J-8.500
N34980G2X255.000Y58.500I-1.500J0.000
N34990G1X45.000
N35000G2X43.500Y60.000I0.000J1.500
N35010G3X35.000Y68.500I-8.500J0.000
N35020G2X33.500Y70.000I0.000J1.500
N35030G1Y71.937
N35040G1Y91.937
N35050G00Z2.000
N35060G00Z5.000
N35070G00X0.000Y0.000
N35080M09
N35090M30
%


----------



## daved210 (Dec 10, 2009)

cant seem to load the aspire file how do i load it


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Probably don't need it.
In Mach3, if you go to motor tuning, what are the steps/unit for each axis?

And when you load your g-code, are you zeroing the X, Y, and Z axis at the same place you set the Origin in Aspire?


----------



## daved210 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes I'm doing that also in motor tuning I let Mach3 do that with set steps per unit and it was in mm in the settings tab


----------



## daved210 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm setting zero axis on bottom left corner


----------



## daved210 (Dec 10, 2009)

It looks like that and it's not zoomed in


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Again, what are the steps/unit for each axis?


----------



## daved210 (Dec 10, 2009)

This is what it looks like


----------



## daved210 (Dec 10, 2009)

Y axis


----------



## daved210 (Dec 10, 2009)

Z axis


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

I think that your X and Y steps/unit are wrong.

But it's hard to say without knowing what the microstep setting on the drives is.

I would go through the calibration again.

Or, you can download the Mach3 settings files from here:
Kompas H - 1000 GS KIT | Cau Cau


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Watch this video on calibrating Mach3. It should help you.





Also being new to CNC you should watch Videos by Mark Lindsay CNC. He has a complete lineup of videos for the CNC Beginner.


----------



## daved210 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks guys I'll give it a try


----------

